# Topping NX4



## sainteb (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi everyone. Has anyone tried the NX4? I haven't seen any threads or reviews here. There isn't much information about it elsewhere either so I guess it's pretty new.

*Link*


----------



## Detectit (Jul 10, 2017)

I ordered one yesterday to get started as a new headfi'er.
So not experienced enough to give a reliable review.
Going to use it with the HD650 and Cayin N3.
And Ampless with the Momentum.

I guess it has great value for the money when I read other posts of the brand Topping.


----------



## sainteb

Thanks for replying! Have you already tried it and how does it sound to you?


----------



## Detectit

sainteb said:


> Thanks for replying! Have you already tried it and how does it sound to you?



No I ordered yesterday, directly from China so I guess I have to wait a few days.


----------



## Detectit

Sorry double post


----------



## sainteb

No worries, I'd be interested to hear what you think once you get yours. I might order one before this but I'm still hesitant due to the lack of reviews.


----------



## sainteb (Jul 17, 2017)

I just saw that FiiO is releasing their own new portable *DAC/AMP* which looks pretty good, available for sale in August.

Can anyone more knowledgeable compare its stats to the *Topping NX4* please? It seems like the FiiO is more suitable for headphones with a lower impedance.


----------



## Detectit (Jul 17, 2017)

I guess it would be in a different price range than Topping nx4.

Edit: it's in the same price range... Round 100 dollars.


----------



## Detectit (Jul 19, 2017)

I received the Topping NX4.

It's a well build sturdy device. With great sound. It drives the HD700 at ease and most important it's working with my android device.
Volume knop has decent friction and feels high quality. Low and high gain and bass knobs also clicks nice.

Bass boost is a nice addition for Bitstream perfect and is on in my setup.

It has way better stereo presentation than the HTC U11. Usb-c to micro sd cable plugged in the dac input all possible cables are provided in the box.
With the app soundabout you can choose how the audio routes. In my case USB Host for media.

As well as bands velcro and a protection pad.

Noise levels are low to none... I am very satisfied on the product. And it's multifunctional with my upcoming Cayin N3 or Smartphone.


----------



## sainteb

Thanks a lot for the review! I think I'll be getting one as well. There are no issues at all using this as both a DAC and AMP at the same time on a laptop right?


----------



## Sythrix

I've got one on order from Amazon. Reviews are all good there, but there's only a few for each color. 

I'm also curious what would happen if you plugged your phone into the charge port. Would the phone charge it? Would it charge the phone? Would nothing happen?

Regardless it looks like a well-built product. Hoping I can avoid the cellular noise I'm getting with my current AMP to headphone jack setup and future proofing for future phones that all appear to lack headphone jacks.


----------



## Jimster480

Any idea what DAC chip this thing uses? Topping doesn't put it on the spec sheet for some reason...


----------



## Sythrix (Nov 8, 2017)

Jimster480 said:


> Any idea what DAC chip this thing uses? Topping doesn't put it on the spec sheet for some reason...



I wondered the same thing a while ago and received the following response from them:

Hello
Thank you for contacting TOPPING support. We are happy to assist.
We use TI's PCM5102A in NX4.
Best Regards!
----------------------------------
TOPPING service
26th Jiaomen Road, Huangge Town, Nansha, Guangzhou, China
Zip code: 511455

EDIT: Changed to proper quotation.


----------



## Jimster480

Yep they emailed me and told me also.
But they said there is a NX4S coming at the end of this month which will have an ES9038Q2M and that it will be more expensive but of better quality.


----------



## Sythrix

Jimster480 said:


> Yep they emailed me and told me also.
> But they said there is a NX4S coming at the end of this month which will have an ES9038Q2M and that it will be more expensive but of better quality.



Good to know! The first one actually skipped all the time on my Nexus 6P. Maybe this will be better.


----------



## jessymarinus (Nov 20, 2017)

I have managed to purchase one. Sound stage are good but not great. Details are awesome and separation is good. Pairing with Xiaomi Mi5 wasn't so good. But maybe the problem comes from my smartphone. I've tried Fiio's DAC and came out with the same result.


----------



## Jimster480

Awesome! I think I will buy one.


----------



## jessymarinus

Zishan Z1>Topping NX4>Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD


----------



## Jimster480

jessymarinus said:


> Zishan Z1>Topping NX4>Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD


But they are not the same. The NX4 is not a player just a DAC/Amp.


----------



## jessymarinus

Yes Sir. Those are my set up. I used Zishan as a dap. NX4 as a dac, and Hybrid Pro HD as a iem.


----------



## Jimster480

jessymarinus said:


> Yes Sir. Those are my set up. I used Zishan as a dap. NX4 as a dac, and Hybrid Pro HD as a iem.


But it has its own DAC/Amp doesn't it?
Also I found out that the NX4 has a 0.4 output impedance.


----------



## Jimster480

I have also asked them and they confirmed < 0.4 output impedance.


----------



## jessymarinus

I use LO to connect z1 with nx4. For my ears, there is an improvement in detail and clarity.


----------



## taz23

jessymarinus said:


> I have managed to purchase one. Sound stage are good but not great. Details are awesome and separation is good. Pairing with Xiaomi Mi5 wasn't so good. But maybe the problem comes from my smartphone. I've tried Fiio's DAC and came out with the same result.



Is this the new NX4 DSD with ES9038Q2M?  I see it listed on Taobao, and ShenzhenAudio says it should be available on their website next week.
Looking forward to comments on it.


----------



## Jimster480

taz23 said:


> Is this the new NX4 DSD with ES9038Q2M?  I see it listed on Taobao, and ShenzhenAudio says it should be available on their website next week.
> Looking forward to comments on it.



Looks really awesome. But I imagine the price is nowhere near the $100 price of the NX4.


----------



## Heals

Jimster480 said:


> Looks really awesome. But I imagine the price is nowhere near the $100 price of the NX4.



If my math is right, approx. $150 USD


----------



## jessymarinus

Wow.. I hope someone purchase it. So ee can hear the review..


----------



## Jimster480

Heals said:


> If my math is right, approx. $150 USD


Where are you getting this price? I'd buy it instantly at $150.


----------



## nexvid (Nov 26, 2017)

I have the new NX4DSD, sounds awesome to me,  I use my old oppo find 7 with it, and my xioami mix. It sounds great with the xioami pro HDs and even better with the 1more quad drivers. I never realized how much the bass was accentuated in the xiaomi mix, to the point I thought the quad drivers were crap, I thought something was missing in the mids. Once I put them together all frequencies evened out. I only use maximum a quarter of the volume knob, I'm sure that more than that would blow up my ears or the IEMS. I looked at all the options around the 800RMB area, and waited for the 11.11 discounts, since i preordered it, it was only 830 now its a 1000rmb. My other options where the FIIO Q1v2 or a dragonfly but i gave topping a chance on my previous use of a sabre ES9xxx.

I'm pretty satisfied with it, to the point I'm now thinking of changing my desktop setup because it sounds like crap compared to the topping+quaddriver combo. I actually believe these guys are OEMs for several high end manufacturers because the soldering in the board is too neat for a small builder, but what do i know....

Edit: forgot to mention but i does get a bit hot to the touch, but i think the aluminum enclosure is dissipating the heat, some people have told me that the chip used in the topping NX4DSD might suffer audio degradation if it gets too hot, but i haven't heard any problems yet.


----------



## taz23

nexvid said:


> I'm pretty satisfied with it, to the point I'm now thinking of changing my desktop setup because it sounds like crap compared to the topping+quaddriver combo.



May I ask what desktop setup do you have, and how does the device differ from your desktop setup? That way, it is easier for people to have a point of reference for the SQ of this NX4 DSD.  Many thanks!


----------



## jessymarinus

I use NX4 for now. Is it a major step to buy a DSD version?


----------



## Heals

Jimster480 said:


> Where are you getting this price? I'd buy it instantly at $150.



I just basically took the price from Taobao and converted it to USD, obviously not an official price. There may be other factors involved like what country you buy it from, shipping, and all that good stuff. Even at $200, if it performs, I wouldn't hesitate to try it myself.


----------



## nexvid

taz23 said:


> May I ask what desktop setup do you have, and how does the device differ from your desktop setup? That way, it is easier for people to have a point of reference for the SQ of this NX4 DSD.  Many thanks!



Well referring to my desktop setup, I should probably had said desktop speaker setup. I have a Rampage 4 BE in my PC that has a pretty decent audio, nothing extreme in the audio department as the name would imply (motherboard wise it was a beast at its time), and my trusty edifier 980t, that are the only bookshelf speakers that fit in the space i have for my desktop. The board does have an headphone amp so it is kind of my reference sound, I have had it for several years and nothing made me want to change it, either too big (space wise) or improvements where minimal, with the topping just sounds less crowded, with better instrument separation. Maybe its time for a new threadripper build....


----------



## Jimster480

Heals said:


> I just basically took the price from Taobao and converted it to USD, obviously not an official price. There may be other factors involved like what country you buy it from, shipping, and all that good stuff. Even at $200, if it performs, I wouldn't hesitate to try it myself.


I wonder when it will come to the USA.


----------



## redryder

Has anyone used the NX4 with the Massdrop THX00? I have it connected to my Samsung Note8 via usb and the cans actually sound worse with the amp compared to being plugged directly into the phone. I hear distortion on bass heavy sections of some songs, and less distortion without the amp. 

Is it because the THX00 impedance is 25ohm?


----------



## Jimster480

redryder said:


> Has anyone used the NX4 with the Massdrop THX00? I have it connected to my Samsung Note8 via usb and the cans actually sound worse with the amp compared to being plugged directly into the phone. I hear distortion on bass heavy sections of some songs, and less distortion without the amp.
> 
> Is it because the THX00 impedance is 25ohm?


It should only have a 1 ohm output impedance so it should be fine.
But the thing is that your source music might not be good and it may be revealing how bad the source is.


----------



## redryder

Jimster480 said:


> It should only have a 1 ohm output impedance so it should be fine.
> But the thing is that your source music might not be good and it may be revealing how bad the source is.



Hi,

Could it be that the Topping does not produce enough current to drive the low impedance THX00?  Where can I find the maximum current output of the NX4?


----------



## Jimster480

redryder said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could it be that the Topping does not produce enough current to drive the low impedance THX00?  Where can I find the maximum current output of the NX4?



Seems unlikely, especially compared to a Samsung phone.


----------



## Ted Presley

Jimster480 said:


> Where are you getting this price? I'd buy it instantly at $150.



159 USD, I'm trying to stop me from buying one .....but the price is really tempting......

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top...2.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.269.Y9D18f


----------



## pwjazz

Just got an NX4 (regular) from Amazon. I'm enjoying it. Here's a copy and paste of my review from there:

This amp has a nice solid feel to it, with a metal body and metal volume knob (potentiometer) with a nice feel to it. The amp worked well with everything I tried:

Phones - iPhone 6 and Moto G5
Software - Google Play Music and Roon
Headphones - Hifiman HE-400i, Sennheiser HD 598 and HD 598 Cs, Etymotic HF5
Songs - Giorgio by Moroder (Daft Punk), This Too Shall Pass (Danny Schmidt), Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no. 3 performed by Yuja Wang

Pros:

- Sounds great
- Pairs well with HE-400i (better than my Schiit Magni 3 actually). On low gain, my volume was set to about 10 o'clock for comfortable listening.
- Seems to be fine with the high efficiency/low impedance HF5 (no hissing)
- Automatically mutes while plugging headphone in/out
- Doesn't require Apple Camera Kit unlike my Dragonfly Black (the included micro USB to lightning cable works just fine)
- The bass boost switch is an easy way to add a little bass on songs where I feel it's needed, and it doesn't noticeably degrade the audio quality

Cons:

- I occasionally noticed some drop outs when playing from Roon, but I think that may have been network issues and not the NX4 [Edit: listening closer to my router now I'm not noticing the dropouts anymore, so I suspect this was a Roon/Network problem. I also don't notice this with Google Play on the iPhone).
- The aluminum chassis is very slick to the touch which makes me afraid I'm going to drop it every time I pick it up


----------



## Ted Presley

> - The aluminum chassis is very slick to the touch which makes me afraid I'm going to drop it every time I pick it up



I have a Topping NX5 with same chassis, and order a handmade leather case from a local guy. It helps with handling a lot.


----------



## pwjazz

Ted Presley said:


> I have a Topping NX5 with same chassis, and order a handmade leather case from a local guy. It helps with handling a lot.



Thanks! Any concerns about the unit overheating?


----------



## Ted Presley

pwjazz said:


> Thanks! Any concerns about the unit overheating?



Oh yes, NX5 is a amp which isn't getting hot much even for a long time usage (in my case, as my headphone is easy to drive).

But a DAC like NX4 may getting some concerns in terms of heat.


----------



## Heals

Quick question for those more knowledgeable than me;

In the amplification specifications it states the NX4 has a maximum output of 307mW x 2 (Gain=L, RL=32Ω, THD+N=1%)

So does this mean 614mW total at 32 Ohm or just 307mW?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## redryder

Guys, the NX4 does not support DSD decoding right? I know my phone does (Samsung Note 8).

So when I connect my phone via USB to the NX4, and I can hear a DSD song, what is going on? Is my phone decoding it first then sending it via USB to the NX4? I am using Poweramp Alpha.
This is what it says on Poweramp Alpha when playing the song - 1 Bit 352.8KHZ 5644KBPS dsd_lsbf_planar.

Now I'm wondering if I'm somehow bypassing the NX4 DAC even for regular PCM songs.


----------



## Jimster480

redryder said:


> Guys, the NX4 does not support DSD decoding right? I know my phone does (Samsung Note 8).
> 
> So when I connect my phone via USB to the NX4, and I can hear a DSD song, what is going on? Is my phone decoding it first then sending it via USB to the NX4? I am using Poweramp Alpha.
> This is what it says on Poweramp Alpha when playing the song - 1 Bit 352.8KHZ 5644KBPS dsd_lsbf_planar.
> ...



 are you are you sure it's not using DoP? Many players use DoP or maybe the NX4 didn't support DSD over PCM..


----------



## halyosy

hi guys wanna ask 

i got samsung s7e does this dac/amp nx4 can be played with it ? try buy fiio k1 and doesn't work

so frustrated 

and anyone use this with logitech ue900s? how's the sound?


----------



## Ted Presley

halyosy said:


> hi guys wanna ask
> 
> i got samsung s7e does this dac/amp nx4 can be played with it ? try buy fiio k1 and doesn't work
> 
> ...



Which app did you use? Have you tried apps which support USB audio such as Onkyo HF player?


----------



## halyosy

Ted Presley said:


> Which app did you use? Have you tried apps which support USB audio such as Onkyo HF player?


i alreadu test it with gonemad audio player that have support usb external dac and poweramp and also viper

when i google the problem is exist not just me but others to 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/help/usb-audio-t3336776

i hope this dac is supported by my s7e cause this is the only audio player/spotify i can use


----------



## Ted Presley

halyosy said:


> i alreadu test it with gonemad audio player that have support usb external dac and poweramp and also viper
> 
> when i google the problem is exist not just me but others to
> 
> ...



Give HibyMusic app a try (it's free)


----------



## nunovpc

Right now i am between Topping NX4DSD vs Xduoo xd-05 vs Onkyo DAC-HA200 .
Any thoughs on them guys?


----------



## halyosy

i can vouch for the topping nx4 

currently enjoying topping nx4 with ue900s with double flange spin fit cp-230 with s7 edge dap

its can bypass s7e dac just fine and the sound 

definietly bassier (dunno because of eartips or topping nx4 tough)

and treble more soft on me 

but the vocal mid sounds a little laidback but for accoustic tough 

for casual music this is just so heavenly setup 

nice


----------



## BorisH (Mar 3, 2018)

My thoughts on the NX4 DSD:



Use:
- macOS High Sierra -> Tidal HiFi -> Fiio EX1 2nd gen (16 Ohm) / VSONIC GR07 Bass Edition (50 Ohm) / Sennheiser HD 6XX (300 Ohm)
- Nexus 6P (Android 8.1.0) -> Tidal HiFi -> Fiio EX1 2nd gen (16 Ohm) / VSONIC GR07 Bass Edition (50 Ohm) / Sennheiser HD 6XX (300 Ohm)

Product:
Product is well build and looks good. Quality volume pot (Alps). LEDs are subtle. Can drive low impedance IEMs, and also high impedance headphones with authority.
I do wish it could run without depleting the internal battery when connected to a computer via USB (like iFi Micro iDSD BL, one intelligent USB port vs 2 separate ports). Plug-and-play on both my Mac and Nexus 6P. Comes with a bunch of accessories including all cables needed.

Sound:
Clear, detailed, slightly warm sound signature. Can reveal floor noise of recordings easily. No noise at all, even with low impedance IEMs. Good timbre/tone. Highs extend and can be slightly fatiguing with modern recordings. Vocals are pretty layed back. Average soundstage.

Summary:
Very good portable DAC/Amp; especially for the price. Good implementation of the Sabre ES9038 and nice design. Prefer sound signature of this over ES9018 based DACs I own (less glare).


----------



## kkl10 (Feb 4, 2018)

BorisH said:


> My thoughts on the NX4 DSD:
> 
> - macOS High Sierra -> Tidal HiFi -> Fiio EX1 2nd gen (16 Ohm) / VSONIC GR07 Bass Edition (50 Ohm) / Sennheiser HD 6XX (300 Ohm)
> - Nexus 6P (Android 8.1.0) -> Tidal HiFi -> Fiio EX1 2nd gen (16 Ohm) / VSONIC GR07 Bass Edition (50 Ohm) / Sennheiser HD 6XX (300 Ohm)



How does this NX4 DSD compare to your SMSL sApII Pro driving the Sennheisers?

The headamp specs of the Topping are intriguing: 114mW at 300 Ohms load.


----------



## BorisH (Feb 5, 2018)

kkl10 said:


> How does this NX4 DSD compare to your SMSL sApII Pro driving the Sennheisers?
> 
> The headamp specs of the Topping are intriguing: 114mW at 300 Ohms load.



The SMSL sApII Pro is a more powerful amplifier. Nevertheless the NX4 DSD is more then powerful enough to drive the Senns. For most recordings the volume is at 40-50% with low gain set. Recordings with a high dynamic range (e.g.: classical) around 60% or so. This with both the player and computer (DAC) volume on max. The Sennheiser HD6XX/650 are not that difficult to drive IMHO. The difference in between the two amps lays more in sound signature. Bass is slightly more present with the NX4 DSD.


----------



## mindhead1 (Feb 24, 2018)

nunovpc said:


> Right now i am between Topping NX4DSD vs Xduoo xd-05 vs Onkyo DAC-HA200 .
> Any thoughs on them guys?



I just picked up the NX4 and can’t imagine there is much better for $110. I have been primarily using it with my Hifiman He400i connected via USB to my Pixel 2 and streaming from Google Play Music. I won’t try and describe the sound except to say that it’s awesome to my ears. The only other headphone amp I have used prior to this is the Audioengine D1 I have connected to my computer. The NX4 blows the D1 that away in terms of driving the 400i and filling out the low end of the sounds while not sacrificing the mids and highs.

I also have a set of AKG K550 which the NX4 has brought new life to. The bass boost is great with the k550. That said, I haven’t used the K550 as much because the 400i are beast.

I am very happy with the NX4 and have no problem recommending it. If the NX4 DSD is an improvement on the original it sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Galeonero

Hello, 

I'm looking for a portable DAC / Amplifier that can be used in Android and Windows 10, I'm between this topping NX4 and Fiio Q1 Mark II, both cost me exactly the same price 100 dollars, which I recommend and why? I would use it with the headphones in ear xiaomi hybrid pro and in the future with a good over ear V-fashion crossfade m-100 or Audio Technica Msr7.


----------



## pwjazz (Feb 16, 2018)

I've never used the Q1, but I own the NX4. I'm very happy with it. It drives my Etymotic HF5s on low gain without noise and has enough power on high gain to handle my HD600s. Connectivity with my Mac, iPhone 5s and Moto G4 is good. It also works nicely with the line-out from my Fiio X1 DAP. Compared with some of my other DAC/Amp combinations, it seems to be perhaps slightly on the warmer side of neutral.

Comparing the specs, it looks like the NX4 has considerably more power, can swing more voltage and has longer battery life than the Q1. The Q1 seems to offer more features in terms of DSD, balanced out and such. Also, it looks like the Q1 uses a single USB input for data and power, whereas the NX4 has separate ports for power and data.

http://tpdz.net/en/products/nx4/index.htm
https://www.fiio.co.in/products/fiio-q1-mark-ii-portable-amplifier-dac
Also, the NX4 seems to get better ratings on Amazon, though they're both relatively small sample sizes so I take that with a grain of salt.



Galeonero said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a portable DAC / Amplifier that can be used in Android and Windows 10, I'm between this topping NX4 and Fiio Q1 Mark II, both cost me exactly the same price 100 dollars, which I recommend and why? I would use it with the headphones in ear xiaomi hybrid pro and in the future with a good over ear V-fashion crossfade m-100 or Audio Technica Msr7.


----------



## Galeonero (Feb 16, 2018)

pwjazz said:


> I've never used the Q1, but I own the NX4. I'm very happy with it. It drives my Etymotic HF5s on low gain without noise and has enough power on high gain to handle my HD600s. Connectivity with my Mac, iPhone 5s and Moto G4 is good. It also works nicely with the line-out from my Fiio X1 DAP. Compared with some of my other DAC/Amp combinations, it seems to be perhaps slightly on the warmer side of neutral.
> 
> Comparando las especificaciones, parece que el NX4 tiene mucha más potencia, puede oscilar más voltaje y tiene una duración de batería más larga que el Q1. El Q1 parece ofrecer más características en términos de DSD, equilibrado y tal. Además, parece que el Q1 usa una única entrada USB para datos y alimentación, mientras que el NX4 tiene puertos separados para alimentación y datos.
> 
> ...


Hello, thank you very much for answering me, if the truth that you are absolutely right, I was investigating both devices thoroughly and it is true the best thing that the NX4 has is that it has both connections separated and the fiio q1 mark ii no, then I got tired of Read reports that the battery is drained by having both connections in one place.
What I am looking for is a bit more power, better sound quality and to be able to experience bass mode than a traditional smartphone or a notebook, the difference is clearly seen from the 3 points that I mention?


----------



## Charente

I already have the FiiO Q1 Mkii and whilst this is a good sounding, compact unit and powers the MrSpeakers AEON Flow Open acceptably, I feel yet more power headroom is required. I prefer full-size headphones to IEM's. So, I have managed to locate a NX4DSD which should be with me early next week and I'll make some comparisons with the Q1 then.


----------



## TidalWave (Feb 21, 2018)

Trying to get some comparative information on the amp on NX4 DSD vs NX5.  Nanufacturer’s site is inaccessible (fails to load).  Anyone here try both?



Charente said:


> I already have the FiiO Q1 Mkii and whilst this is a good sounding, compact unit and powers the MrSpeakers AEON Flow Open acceptably, I feel yet more power headroom is required. I prefer full-size headphones to IEM's. So, I have managed to locate a NX4DSD which should be with me early next week and I'll make some comparisons with the Q1 then.



Have you had a chance to compare these yet?


----------



## Charente

@TidalWave ... No, the unit hasn't arrived with me as yet. Some delay with the post.


----------



## Charente

NX4DSD First impressions

Finally received the NX4DSD and for my initial listening I hooked it up to my dedicated MacMini running Audirvana+ and AEON Flow Open headphones (black pads). Good quality jazz albums were used for this initial session. All my personal opinion and with my not so young ears !

Straight out of the box it sounds full-bodied and articulate with a warmish but clear and detailed presentation. There is none of the overall ESS brightness that I experience with the Aune X1s which has the ESS9018 DAC (the only other ESS based unit that I have). Bass is very good with excellent detail. Drums ring-out realistically and cymbals are delicate with great shimmer. Having said that I did detect an occasional slight glare-edge in the upper-mids (specifically forte piano). I suspect it needs some settling down although this could equally be down to the SoX sample rate converter in Audirvana. I’ll try it with the Isotope-64 converter at some point to see whether that makes any difference.

The NX4DSD is one powerful AMP. Pairing with the AFO headphones (13 ohm, 94db/mW) is excellent, no doubt helped by the very low output impedance. Volume is at about 10 o’clock in No-Gain for comfortable listening so there is plenty of power headroom which results in an effortless sound presentation.

I tried the Bass Boost and it works quite well without muddying the overall sound. TBH the AFO’s don’t need any boost although this could be useful for some headphones.

I don’t have an original NX4 to compare but I do have a FiiO Q1 MKii. Tonally they are similar although by comparison Q1 presents a slightly warmer sound than the NX4DSD (to my ears) and doesn’t come across as detailed, particularly in the bass area … and it’s not quite as airy. Soundstage is similar … both units have a narrower and shallower sound-stage than I am used to. Instrument imaging is a tad better on the NX4DSD, due to the overall better clarity to the sound. Bass Boost is better on the NX4DSD… I find on the Q1 it muddies the sound generally and I avoid using it. 

The NX4DSD is slightly bigger than the Q1 and, to me, visually more appealing. The volume knob has a nice partial collar around it whereas the Q1’s volume knob just sticks out. I like the fact that all the controls are together on the front panel. On the Q1 one has to fumble around the back of the unit.

The NX4DSD is an excellent unit and IMO worth the extra €70 over the Q1.


----------



## TidalWave

Charente said:


> NX4DSD First impressions
> 
> Finally received the NX4DSD and for my initial listening I hooked it up to my dedicated MacMini running Audirvana+ and AEON Flow Open headphones (black pads). Good quality jazz albums were used for this initial session. All my personal opinion and with my not so young ears !
> 
> ...



Great summary, thank you!  I wonder how it compares to Cayin C5 dac/amp and xDuoo XD-05.


----------



## kkl10

@Charente did you get your NX4 DSD through audiophonics or directly from a Chinese retailer?


----------



## Charente

@kkl10 ... yes from Audiophonics ... I bought the last one they had in stock at the time.


----------



## Charente

Following my first impressions earlier ... whereas my initial listening was based on FLAC/ALAC files, I have today spent some time listening to DSD and PCM-to-DSD converted by Audirvana+ (SoX converter). The resulting sound through the NX4DSD is remarkably good .. quite arresting really. The detail is further improved by a notable margin as well as a wider and deeper soundstage. I think this is where this unit really shines.


----------



## mindhead1

TidalWave said:


> Trying to get some comparative information on the amp on NX4 DSD vs NX5.  Nanufacturer’s site is inaccessible (fails to load).  Anyone here try both?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a chance to compare these yet?


I believe the NX5 is an Amp only. Not a DAC/Amp like the NX4 DSD.


----------



## mindhead1

Below is a link to a write up I did on the NX4. I have had the device for about a month and am a huge fan. A big factor in choosing it over the DSD version was the native iOS support for use with my iPad. I have not moved into DSD yet and didn’t feel that feature was worth not having native iOS support.

I use the NX4 primarily with my Hifiman HE400i and it’s a really satisfying pairing. Click the link below if you want my more detailed impression of the NX4. http://mindhead1.postach.io/post/topping-nx4-review


----------



## Galeonero

mindhead1 said:


> Below is a link to a write up I did on the NX4. I have had the device for about a month and am a huge fan. A big factor in choosing it over the DSD version was the native iOS support for use with my iPad. I have not moved into DSD yet and didn’t feel that feature was worth not having native iOS support.
> 
> I use the NX4 primarily with my Hifiman HE400i and it’s a really satisfying pairing. Click the link below if you want my more detailed impression of the NX4. http://mindhead1.postach.io/post/topping-nx4-review



You have cleared all my doubts with your review, I just wanted to use it for my pixel 2 since it has a very poor audio output and I want something that gives more power, body and definition to the music.


----------



## mindhead1

Galeonero said:


> You have cleared all my doubts with your review, I just wanted to use it for my pixel 2 since it has a very poor audio output and I want something that gives more power, body and definition to the music.



You will get all of those things with the NX4. I recently received an Aune X1S I ordered from Massdrop and to my ears the NX4 is every bit as capable and a better match sonically to the 400i. I plan on doing a more detailed write up on the X1s after I receive my 6XX from Massdrop later in March. 

One sad note, after 3 weeks of ownership my 400i developed a crack on the headband where it attaches to the left ear cup. I RMA'd for a refund. It's unfortunate because I really liked the 400i. I have ordered the Mayflower Fostex T50rp Mk III as a replacement. I'm interested to see how I like them compared to the 400i.


----------



## TidalWave

Do you think the actual sound from the DSD model is going to be noticeably "better" vs the original NX4 version?  So not just the addition of DSD decoding, but an effect on sound signature.


----------



## TidalWave (Mar 1, 2018)

So what do you do to utilize the native DSD DAC in the NX4 DSD?  Do you hunt for original recordings that were entirely done in DSD, do you convert manually PCM to DSD, do you just use a mobile app like Onkyo to do real-time PCM-> DSD conversion?  Or is the general quality upgrade in NX4 DSD over regular NX4 worth the extra cost for all music file types?


----------



## Charente

@TidalWave ... I mostly convert PCM>DSD128 on-the-fly using the Audirvana player. This is a MAC only player (at the moment). I found DSD superior on the NX4DSD ... see my earlier comment. I understand that a Windows version is in the works with a new UI.


----------



## TidalWave

For anyone interested, I got a response from Topping regarding NX4 vs NX4 DSD:
"Though NX4DSD's name has 'DSD', but it still provide better performance on PCM. But one thing we need to mention you is, if you are going to connect with an iphone or ipad with lightning port, you can only choose NX4 because NX4DSD need apple's lightning to USB camera adapter to connect but NX4 needn't and it has lightning cable in accessories."


----------



## sine_wave

This seems like a great alternative to the more expensive Oppo HA-2SE


----------



## SciOC

Can anyone confirm the output impedance of the DSD Version?  Is it the same as the regular version at<.4 ohms?


----------



## dc655321

SciOC said:


> Can anyone confirm the output impedance of the DSD Version?  Is it the same as the regular version at<.4 ohms?



That's what it says on their website, "Output resistance no higher than 0.4 Ohm".


----------



## Charente

NX4 DSD on Massdrop ... $139 for a great sounding unit ... I paid €169 ...

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/toppin...ontent=1520501419447.140111105189892980449397


----------



## johnnyb

So the Topping site references the output of the NX4 DSD as 114mw for 300ohms. And the Massdrop site says 57mw for 300ohm cans.  I take it that the Topping site is adding together both stereo channels? 

Still, the NX4DSD is rated almost twice as powerful as Oppo HA2se. Has anyone tried them side by side?


----------



## TidalWave

Hrmm tempting.  I just wish I knew how it compares to Cayin C5 in sound signature for the amp (disregarding the big output power difference, of course).


----------



## Charente

johnnyb said:


> So the Topping site references the output of the NX4 DSD as 114mw for 300ohms. And the Massdrop site says 57mw for 300ohm cans.  I take it that the Topping site is adding together both stereo channels?
> 
> Still, the NX4DSD is rated almost twice as powerful as Oppo HA2se. Has anyone tried them side by side?



The full Spec of the amp, at the bottom of the Topping page, specifies 114mW X 2 @ 300ohm. There's certainly bags of power thru my AEON Flow Open (13ohm), at 10 o'clock on the volume knob.


----------



## rufus1949

I just jumped onto thread...would like to know if NX4 is android friendly.


----------



## BorisH

Rufus49 said:


> I just jumped onto thread...would like to know if NX4 is android friendly.


Works like a charm on My Nexus 6P (8.1.0). Very happy with the performance of this AMP/DAC on both my phone and MacBook.


----------



## rufus1949

GOOD TO KNOW. Thanks for your help!


----------



## BorisH

Mass


Rufus49 said:


> GOOD TO KNOW. Thanks for your help!


I can also recommend Massdrop (NY based company) if you can stand to wait... The mentioned ship date April 12.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/topping-nx4-dsd-dac-amp


----------



## rufus1949

Once again thanks ...that's where my interest in this amp/dac arose.


----------



## bassct

I got one. Right before it appeared on massdrop. I like it quite a bit. Its very small and light . Very well made. Tested all functions : amp , dac , with PC - phone - dap ( M2s as transport ), line out. It charges quickly. DAC feature works about 6-7 hrs with a line out. Yes, you can charge and use DAC at the same time ( i was using mine and it died completely , hooked up micro USB and it was on again while charging ( not 100% sure??? ) ). Sound quality is good , dark background. If they could squeeze in BT 4.0 AptX it would be the bomb !


----------



## johnnyb

bassct said:


> I got one. Right before it appeared on massdrop. I like it quite a bit. Its very small and light . Very well made. Tested all functions : amp , dac , with PC - phone - dap ( M2s as transport ), line out. It charges quickly. DAC feature works about 6-7 hrs with a line out. Yes, you can charge and use DAC at the same time ( i was using mine and it died completely , hooked up micro USB and it was on again while charging ( not 100% sure??? ) ). Sound quality is good , dark background. If they could squeeze in BT 4.0 AptX it would be the bomb !


Glad to hear your experience with the NX4DSD is good!  What headphones are you using it with?  Also, do you notice any difference with power plugged in or on battery?


----------



## bassct

johnnyb said:


> Glad to hear your experience with the NX4DSD is good!  What headphones are you using it with?  Also, do you notice any difference with power plugged in or on battery?



 I dont own any high-end gear . Tried it mostly w IEMs: Fiio F9 Pro , Brainwavz B400 , Future Sonics G10 , Periodic BEs . The only over the ear i have is a Senn HD518 . My music is in 320kbps mp3 . I am a BASShead , but the things i look for is background noise and sound stage , also how clear mids/highs are ( depends on headphones used ) . I have an AQ DFR and i like it . NX4DSD is similar in music presentation ( perhaps a wider sound stage ) and it provides more features and flexibility . No sound difference when on DC power vs battery ( as far as i can tell ) . I like good quality sound , but im afraid i dont have the ears for it . So i cant dissect the sound signature as some of the members here could . 

 Maybe high res music and better listening gear would reveal its capability more . No DAC will make a crappy 128mp3 recording sound like a live orchestra .


----------



## johnnyb

bassct said:


> Maybe high res music and better listening gear would reveal its capability more . No DAC will make a crappy 128mp3 recording sound like a live orchestra .


I haven't found the setup yet that sounds like a live orchestra. Still working on that! 

I have a NX4DSD on its way in the next couple days. Gratified to hear that battery mode performs well. I'll let you know what I think about its qualities with acoustic music once I get a chance to listen. If it's got power enough for a basshead, that bodes well!


----------



## johnnyb

Well, I received my NX4DSD about a week ago.  I've had some opportunity to try it out with a few different headphones.  Here are my thoughts on it.

The device itself is surprisingly small -- similar to a thin pack of cards. Volume control is a little bit difficult to manage because it is partially inset, but has a solid feel to it (Alps!).  Comes with OTG USB cables, etc -- good options for plugging in.  I haven't tried DSD yet -- only 24bit/96khz and 16bit/44.1khz FLAC files, which it handled marvelously from my Android phone. Drives Senn HD650 and AKG K7XX with ease.

It's a very clear, neutral sound. Bass is solid and well defined. Not quite the depth or impact that I have on my desktop unit, but very respectable and great quality and detail in the low end.

I really love warm midrange -- but that is not the NX4DSD's strong suit.  Nonetheless, it is still pleasurable to listen to, especially with HD650 which brings its own warmth. Mids are not as forward as my desktop amp, but the NX4DSD has nice balanced presentation.  Handles complex orchestral music very well, with not as much depth on soundstage as my desktop unit, but separation of instruments is very good.

Highs are very nice. Cymbal hits in jazz music sound shimmery, like they should.  Nothing unnatural sounding. I can hear the hall in classical pieces. Great attack on the high end -- percussion really stands out.

Took a little getting used to, since it is brighter than other amps I own, but I think the NX4DSD is definitely a keeper!  Great value for the money.


----------



## hpnut

johnnyb said:


> Well, I received my NX4DSD about a week ago.  I've had some opportunity to try it out with a few different headphones.  Here are my thoughts on it.
> 
> The device itself is surprisingly small -- similar to a thin pack of cards. Volume control is a little bit difficult to manage because it is partially inset, but has a solid feel to it (Alps!).  Comes with OTG USB cables, etc -- good options for plugging in.  I haven't tried DSD yet -- only 24bit/96khz and 16bit/44.1khz FLAC files, which it handled marvelously from my Android phone. Drives Senn HD650 and AKG K7XX with ease.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts on this, good to know it pairs well with AKG K7XX  since I will be pairing it with a K712. I am waiting for my NX4DSD I ordered on Massdrop. Regarding bass depth and impact: is that with the bass switch turned on?


----------



## johnnyb

hpnut said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on this, good to know it pairs well with AKG K7XX  since I will be pairing it with a K712. I am waiting for my NX4DSD I ordered on Massdrop. Regarding bass depth and impact: is that with the bass switch turned on?


Great question. I did no listening with bass boost turned on. So there is more bass there -- I wasn't looking for it. Also, I opted for high gain with both headphones, but low gain is pretty listenable.


----------



## LordZero

What is the difference between the nx4 and nx4 ds? Also how it compares to the cayin n3 amp and dac/amp?


----------



## johnnyb

LordZero said:


> What is the difference between the nx4 and nx4 ds? Also how it compares to the cayin n3 amp and dac/amp?


Just posted a review on it which outlines most of the differences.  Haven't heard the Cayin N3 however.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/topping-nx4dsd.23016/


----------



## dbaker1981

Is the nx4 dsd mfi certified?


----------



## Harold999 (Apr 8, 2018)

> It's a veryclear, neutral sound. Bass is solid and well defined. Not quite the depth or impact that I have on my desktop unit, but very respectable and great quality and detail in the low end.



Does your desktop unit has the same very low output impedance as the NX4dsd?
If not, then it could be that the desktop unit pronounces the lows somewhat while the NX4dsd bass is correct/neutral.

I just received the NX4dsd and in comparison with my "desktop" unit (Denon integrated stereo amp) the NX4 has indeed less impact, but the more i listen to it i think that this is due to pronounced lows caused by the much higher output impedance of the Denon.
(my headphone is Senn HD600 by the way).


----------



## Charente

dbaker1981 said:


> Is the nx4 dsd mfi certified?



No, sorry to say it isn't.


----------



## dbaker1981

Charente said:


> No, sorry to say it isn't.


That sucks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Harold999 (Apr 8, 2018)

How about older iPhones without the lightning port (no mfi control)? Anyone tried that?


----------



## johnnyb

Harold999 said:


> Does your desktop unit has the same very low output impedance as the NX4dsd?
> If not, then it could be that the desktop unit pronounces the lows somewhat while the NX4dsd bass is correct/neutral.


They are not the same output impedence, and that might account for it (Nuforce HA-200 at 5 ohms). Also the desktop amp has a much more substantial power supply, which could also be it.


----------



## Harold999 (Apr 8, 2018)

johnnyb said:


> They are not the same output impedence, and that might account for it (Nuforce HA-200 at 5 ohms). Also the desktop amp has a much more substantial power supply, which could also be it.



If you have a decibel meter (or smartphone app) you can find out who has the more neutral bass. On Youtube you can find frequency soundsamples (100hz 250hz 500hz etcetera). Measure two of these samples (mid 500hz and low 100hz) on your headphone and you know which amp rolls off or pronounces the low frequency's.


----------



## Fawzay

How is Topping NX4DSD sounds compared to SMSL IQ?
Because Im planning to get NX4DSD but what stops me purchasing instantly is the SMSL IQ; they are seems similar....


----------



## manoy385 (Apr 13, 2018)

Just got the NX4 DSD from Aliexpress since it was the cheapest ES9038 DAC I could find at $135. I'm currently trying to use it as a desktop DAC by connecting the line out to my speaker amp. It seems to be able to output both through the headphone out and line out at the same time which is nice but it gets a bit warm so I set the headphone amp to the lowest volume. I plan on leaving it connected(both DAC and charging USB ports) to my desktop 24/7. Does anyone know if the NX4 DSD has a sleep mode that kicks in when no source is playing or when my computer is off? I'm used to my speaker amp automatically going to sleep after 5 min of no activity so I never turn it off. The NX4 has a battery so I think it stays on even when the computer is off and draining the battery.


----------



## bassct

Just switch it off ( volume knob ) , just to be on the safe side . No sleep function that i know off . It would be nice if you could bypass the battery and use USB power , but you cant . Its a nice little dac/amp nonetheless .


----------



## manoy385

bassct said:


> Just switch it off ( volume knob ) , just to be on the safe side . No sleep function that i know off . It would be nice if you could bypass the battery and use USB power , but you cant . Its a nice little dac/amp nonetheless .



I found a couple of USB ports on my motherboard that are charging capable even when the computer is off. Any downside to leaving the NX4 always on? I feel like I'm gonna forget to turn it off every time I shut down the computer.


----------



## bassct

Its an electronic device , it also has a lithium battery . I always turn my electronic devices off ( laptop goes sleeping ) if im not using them . I feel safer that way . Friend had some accidents w stuff catching on fire ... Dont want none of that .


----------



## Harold999 (Apr 14, 2018)

I listen to the NX4 DSD for a week now on an HD600 and it's wonderfull, seriously. The dac sounds fantastic to me. "Analogue sounding" and "liquidity" are terms that often raise in my head while listening. 
This thing is a no-brainer if you're looking for a portable device.


----------



## Fargeg

Harold999 said:


> I listen to the NX4 DSD for a week now on an HD600 and it's wonderfull, seriously. The dac sounds fantastic to me. "Analogue sounding" and "liquidity" are terms that often raise in my head while listening.
> This thing is a no-brainer if you're looking for a portable device.



How far do you have to turn the volume knob up to get the HD600 up to good listening levels? I'm interested in knowing what a max of 114 mW@300 ohms sounds like in practice.



bassct said:


> Its an electronic device , it also has a lithium battery . I always turn my electronic devices off ( laptop goes sleeping ) if im not using them . I feel safer that way . Friend had some accidents w stuff catching on fire ... Dont want none of that .



That's horrifying. What products has your friend been using that have caught on fire?


----------



## dc655321

Fargeg said:


> How far do you have to turn the volume knob up to get the HD600 up to good listening levels? I'm interested in knowing what a max of 114 mW@300 ohms sounds like in practice.



I don't have a HD600, but I do have a HD6xx that I use with the Topping NX4 DSD and I usually listen with the volume knob at about 2 o'clock on low gain.
That is loud enough for my tastes.

i.e. for me there is much headroom to spare.

Oh, and I find the bass boost really enjoyable at such volumes. It's not overcooked and is mostly noticeable in the low bass/sub-bass (say, <80 Hz).


----------



## bassct

Fargeg

I know of a few incidents . One involved a plugged in wall usb charger , exploded by itself , wasnt being used at a time . And a friend had a few incidents w lithium batteries , warping while charging , and catching on fire . So now my devices are only plugged in and charging when im present . And never overnight .


----------



## manoy385

dc655321 said:


> I don't have a HD600, but I do have a HD6xx that I use with the Topping NX4 DSD and I usually listen with the volume knob at about 2 o'clock on low gain.
> That is loud enough for my tastes.



Wow, I set my HD650 at 12 o'clock on low gain and it's already pretty loud. My T50RPMkII I have to set at 1 o'clock to match the HD650 in loudness.


----------



## Harold999

Fargeg said:


> How far do you have to turn the volume knob up to get the HD600 up to good listening levels? I'm interested in knowing what a max of 114 mW@300 ohms sounds like in practice.



As the guys above around 12-14 o'clock in lo-gain. Hi-gain not necessary.
So more than enough power for 300ohm headphones.


----------



## Fawzay

Harold999 said:


> "Analogue sounding" and "liquidity"


Why does this quote reminds me of Chord Mojo Sound quality?.... How does the SQ compared to mojo?


----------



## Arnandsway

Does anyone knows if the NX4DSD makes use of asynchronous USB?


----------



## dc655321

Arnandsway said:


> Does anyone knows if the NX4DSD makes use of asynchronous USB?



Yes.
You would be hard-pressed to find any relatively recent USB audio gear that _does not_ operate asynchronously.


----------



## bassct

So this has just become available : Hifime UDA38Pro DAC (ES9038Pro + SA9227). And they describe it as : chip creates a detailed sound quality that also have a mature, profound feel to it making it sound very real . And one reviewer put it as : The sound can be regard as the most smoothest and natural-sounding I have ever heard. It is also dynamic with detail. It is easy to listen . 

Its the bigger brother of the 9038q2m found in NX4 DSD . So maybe , i guess , the sound signature is similar between the 2 DAC chips . Which makes NX4 DSD a very nice little device . I like it .


----------



## Fawzay

Hi guys!  this question may be stupid.... you guys knows what the updated Topping website since this link : http://tpdz.net/en/products/nx4/index.htm is dead....


----------



## bassct

Seen that too . Like 10 days ago . No idea , havent seen any additional info .


----------



## Fawzay

darn! i need to download driver for NX4 dsd driver for windows and possible firmware upgrade for it....  since im currently experiencing noises while playing dsd music... is there any solution for the glitching?


----------



## bassct

Driver is only 2mb megs. Can be sent over email ( let me know if you need ) . I dont think they upgrade firmware versions , havent noticed it on mine .


----------



## Fawzay

bassct said:


> Driver is only 2mb megs. Can be sent over email ( let me know if you need ) . I dont think they upgrade firmware versions , havent noticed it on mine .


orite thx!  ill PM my email to ya, what app do you use to play dsd coz i tried using onkyo HF app, USB Audio Player Pro it glitches terribly dou...


----------



## lucasbrea

http://en.tpdz.net/wdzn_detail/newsId=56.html


----------



## bassct

Oh , theres the website ! The driver seems to be for NX4 . And i do not have any music in DSD , only crappy MP3 .


----------



## manoy385

bassct said:


> Oh , theres the website ! The driver seems to be for NX4 . And i do not have any music in DSD , only crappy MP3 .



http://en.tpdz.net/wdzn_detail/newsId=59.html


----------



## Victorfabius (Apr 17, 2018)

Anyone here order their NX4 DSD from Massdrop? I did, and I just received it today! Have some pics! 
 

Call me crazy, but I don't think this looks right. Am I out of touch?


----------



## manoy385

Victorfabius said:


> Anyone here order their NX4 DSD from Massdrop? I did, and I just received it today! Have some pics!
> 
> Call me crazy, but I don't think this looks right. Am I out of touch?



That is definitely not an NX4 DSD. Looks like someone at Massdrop messed up. It's an NX2s which has a different DAC chip (Texas Instruments PCM5101A).


----------



## Victorfabius

manoy385 said:


> That is definitely not an NX4 DSD. Looks like someone at Massdrop messed up. It's an NX2s which has a different DAC chip (Texas Instruments PCM5101A).


Yeah, I know. I contacted Massdrop before I posted. I wanted the NX4 to hear the ESS9038 and to hear how it compared to the FiiO Q5. Looks like I'll have to wait a bit longer! Oh well.


----------



## Fawzay (Apr 17, 2018)

Victorfabius said:


> Yeah, I know. I contacted Massdrop before I posted. I wanted the NX4 to hear the ESS9038 and to hear how it compared to the FiiO Q5. Looks like I'll have to wait a bit longer! Oh well.


since i got both Topping NX4 DsD and fiio q5, my judgement on both them are: both are actually warm sounding, fiio q5 is warmer in the mid section while the nx4 dsd is also warm in the mids too, both have neutral sounding and natural.... there is abit(negligible) of roll- off in the bass section for nx4 dsd. Overall, both sounded almost similar except fiio q5 is abit more detail. Fiio q5 sounded almost the same as fiio x7mk2 but fiio x7mk2>fiio q5 Therefore, im gonna exchange my fiio q5 to IFI xDSD soon. what heard that IFI xDSD also share the same functionality as fiio q5 such the bluetooth fuction but with sound quality comparable to chord hugo 2... hopefully.


----------



## Devodonaldson

Fawzay said:


> since i got both Topping NX4 DsD and fiio q5, my judgement on both them are: both are actually warm sounding, fiio q5 is warmer in the mid section while the nx4 dsd is also warm in the mids too, both have neutral sounding and natural.... there is abit(negligible) of roll- off in the bass section for nx4 dsd. Overall, both sounded almost similar except fiio q5 is abit more detail. Fiio q5 sounded almost the same as fiio x7mk2 but fiio x7mk2>fiio q5 Therefore, im gonna exchange my fiio q5 to IFI xDSD soon. what heard that IFI xDSD also share the same functionality as fiio q5 such the bluetooth fuction but with sound quality comparable to chord hugo 2... hopefully.


Haven't heard xDAD yet, but I'm subscribed to the thread. Other reviewers have added that the individual comparing the xDSD to the Hugo 2 was excessively reaching, but a Mojo comparison was certainly valid. Mojo considered a bit warmer, xDSD a little more detailed in the highs. xDSD supposed to be a great DAC/AMP though


----------



## veepee

Does the NX4 DSD support MQA and how does it compare to the more expensive Nano iDSD BL?


----------



## Fawzay

veepee said:


> Does the NX4 DSD support MQA and how does it compare to the more expensive Nano iDSD BL?


Topping NX4 DSD does not support MQA and Nano iDSD BL is better sounding but that was a brief listen to it dou but it come my deduction that Micro iDSD BL > Nano iDSD BL hence, NX4DSD < Nano iDSD
*Latest Update firmware 5.30 for Micro iDSD BL now have MQA capability.


----------



## rufus1949

I had the ifi nano black but sent it back and got the mojo. Overall it beats my oppo sa2-se and nx4. I use mojo with audio 64 A12t, U6, U4se and jh lola.


----------



## rufus1949

Sorry HA2-se


----------



## Fawzay (Apr 19, 2018)

rufus1949 said:


> I had the ifi nano black but sent it back and got the mojo. Overall it beats my oppo sa2-se and nx4. I use mojo with audio 64 A12t, U6, U4se and jh lola.


Nice! Mojo still da best dac bicoz of its natural, life-like and warm, laid back sounding and it can run a high impedance cans.


----------



## dc655321

manoy385 said:


> Wow, I set my HD650 at 12 o'clock on low gain and it's already pretty loud.



Haha.
You're right - I just can't tell time apparently 
Listening now, the volume knob is closer to 12 o'clock than 2.
Maybe I just had it cranked a bit for a favorite song?


----------



## Fargeg

How much channel imbalance are people experiencing with these? I'm getting about 2 dB of imbalance at 9 o'clock, 1 dB at 10 o'clock, and 0.5 dB at 11 o'clock, but I don't have enough points of reference to know whether that is normal for the NX4 or for a portable amp with an analog pot in general.


----------



## dc655321

Fargeg said:


> How much channel imbalance are people experiencing with these? I'm getting about 2 dB of imbalance at 9 o'clock, 1 dB at 10 o'clock, and 0.5 dB at 11 o'clock, but I don't have enough points of reference to know whether that is normal for the NX4 or for a portable amp with an analog pot in general.



Are you measuring those values, or guess-timating?

I have also noticed the imbalance using my FLC8S iems on the NX4 DSD.
Using my HD6xx, it is not really noticeable at those low volumes.


----------



## Harold999

It's not always clear for me if someone talks about the NX4 or the NX4 DSD. 
There should be a new topic for the latter.


----------



## Fargeg

dc655321 said:


> Are you measuring those values, or guess-timating?
> 
> I have also noticed the imbalance using my FLC8S iems on the NX4 DSD.
> Using my HD6xx, it is not really noticeable at those low volumes.


A bit of both: the NX4 PC drivers allow adjusting the volume of each channel individually by increments of 1 dB, and I can hear that the channel imbalance disappears after a certain volume level, so I tried changing the PC and amp volumes to various levels and performing comparisons.

The imbalance is more of a problem on the Sundaras, which I find need to be driven on high gain to achieve transparency but don't require much volume after that.


----------



## Victorfabius

Victorfabius said:


> Anyone here order their NX4 DSD from Massdrop? I did, and I just received it today! Have some pics!
> 
> Call me crazy, but I don't think this looks right. Am I out of touch?



Oh. Look. I'm quoting myself.

Got the real McCoy this time. Did not have good impression first time with the Flares Gold, but need more time to get a better listen in. If this continues, you might see it in the For Sale section. Before then, any suggestions on what I should do or listen to to get a good impression of the device?


----------



## Fawzay

Victorfabius said:


> Oh. Look. I'm quoting myself.
> 
> Got the real McCoy this time. Did not have good impression first time with the Flares Gold, but need more time to get a better listen in. If this continues, you might see it in the For Sale section. Before then, any suggestions on what I should do or listen to to get a good impression of the device?



maybe hooking it as an amp only or try use it as USB DAC via Neutron, Onkyo HF and USB Audio Player Pro if u r using android


----------



## dc655321

Victorfabius said:


> Did not have good impression first time with the Flares Gold, but need more time to get a better listen in. If this continues, you might see it in the For Sale section. Before then, any suggestions on what I should do or listen to to get a good impression of the device?



What exactly do you find lacking with this dac/amp?
If you purchase any dac/amp/dap and expect it to substantially change how your headphones sound, you're mistaken at best...


----------



## Victorfabius

dc655321 said:


> What exactly do you find lacking with this dac/amp?
> If you purchase any dac/amp/dap and expect it to substantially change how your headphones sound, you're mistaken at best...



Did you mean "not substantially" by any chance?My initial thought is that it's lacking treble and seems very dark, which surprised me. There's a huge increase in bass without engaging the bass boost. This was all on gear and with songs (via Tidal) I'm familiar with. I'm starting to expand my listening repertoire and experience with gear, id that isn't painfully obvious already.

Fawzay mentioned using UAPP and that's a good thought, because then I can possibly EQ and see if that helps. Thanks for the thought, I don't use UAPP hardly at all, but that's a really good idea to try.

Any suggestions for artists/albums/genres to listen to in order to get the best out of the NX4 DSD are appreciated. I'd rather not sell it, but I'd also not want to hang on to something that doesn't fit my taste. Tastes can change, but sometimes this requires a little help.


----------



## dc655321

Victorfabius said:


> Did you mean "not substantially" by any chance



I did not.



Victorfabius said:


> My initial thought is that it's lacking treble and seems very dark, which surprised me. There's a huge increase in bass without engaging the bass boost.



Hyperbole aside, I think you're hearing your headphones.
Topping gear typically measures flat (like most dacs/amps!), meaning it does not color the signal.
IOW, you're hearing your music as portrayed by your earphones.

Change your music (quality, genre, etc) or change your headphones: changing dacs won't help much, if at all.


----------



## Victorfabius

Fawzay said:


> maybe hooking it as an amp only or try use it as USB DAC via Neutron, Onkyo HF and USB Audio Player Pro if u r using android



That's an idea I should have thought up myself. Thank you! I'll see if that helps!


----------



## Fawzay

Victorfabius said:


> Any suggestions for artists/albums/genres to listen to in order to get the best out of the NX4 DSD are appreciated.



I recommend you to play MGMT Little Dark Age with it maybe it helps.


----------



## Victorfabius

dc655321 said:


> Hyperbole aside, I think you're hearing your headphones.
> Topping gear typically measures flat (like most dacs/amps!), meaning it does not color the signal.
> IOW, you're hearing your music as portrayed by your earphones.



Since I think I'm missing something, I'm going to try to paraphrase what you said, and I'd appreciate corrections where I get it wrong.

What you're saying is: DAC/Amps such as the Topping NX4 DSD and say, the Q5 typically do not color the sound. The differences I'm hearing are a result of hearing my IEMs without the 'coloring' a DAP, such as the iBasso DX200, produces. This is why I hear such a difference.

Is that close? Again, looking for correction if I got something wrong.


----------



## dc655321

Victorfabius said:


> Since I think I'm missing something, I'm going to try to paraphrase what you said, and I'd appreciate corrections where I get it wrong.
> 
> What you're saying is: DAC/Amps such as the Topping NX4 DSD and say, the Q5 typically do not color the sound. The differences I'm hearing are a result of hearing my IEMs without the 'coloring' a DAP, such as the iBasso DX200, produces. This is why I hear such a difference.
> 
> Is that close? Again, looking for correction if I got something wrong.



Yes, I think you understood what I was trying to get across.

I don't know if the DX200 (for example) colors the signal it produces: I have not seen measurements for that particular DAP, nor have I listened to it.

My point was that the choice of dac/amp/dap will have a minimal influence on what your hear, as compared to the large effects that a bad recording/mastering or different headphones would have.


----------



## Devodonaldson

Victorfabius said:


> Since I think I'm missing something, I'm going to try to paraphrase what you said, and I'd appreciate corrections where I get it wrong.
> 
> What you're saying is: DAC/Amps such as the Topping NX4 DSD and say, the Q5 typically do not color the sound. The differences I'm hearing are a result of hearing my IEMs without the 'coloring' a DAP, such as the iBasso DX200, produces. This is why I hear such a difference.
> 
> Is that close? Again, looking for correction if I got something wrong.


Actually, a truly transparent DSC is SUPPOSED to send the audio thoroughly unchanged, however amplifier implementation always ends up with some sort of coloring to the audio, which is why 3 DAC/AMPs can use the same Sabre chip, but one can be overly bright, and another not bright at all, though Sabre chips are known to be bright DAC chips


----------



## dc655321

Devodonaldson said:


> Actually, a truly transparent DSC is SUPPOSED to send the audio thoroughly unchanged, however amplifier implementation always ends up with some sort of coloring to the audio



The only measured case I've yet seen of a dac/amp "coloring" its output is the shozy alien+.
There are likely other cases of this sort of thing, but IMO, if an amp is doing that, I'm not interested.
I want to listen to the recording through my 'phones, with nothing else in the way.



Devodonaldson said:


> which is why 3 DAC/AMPs can use the same Sabre chip, but one can be overly bright, and another not bright at all, though Sabre chips are known to be bright DAC chips



I'm of the opinion that the whole "Sabre chips are known to be bright" mythos is just that - bunk.
I've owned three implementations (DF black, smsl idea, and now nx4 dsd), listened to the DF Red, and none of those were "bright".
Unless driven to clipping, but that would affect any amplifier and has nothing to do with the dac.
Nobody listens to a dac in isolation - there's always additional circuitry.


----------



## Devodonaldson

dc655321 said:


> The only measured case I've yet seen of a dac/amp "coloring" its output is the shozy alien+.
> There are likely other cases of this sort of thing, but IMO, if an amp is doing that, I'm not interested.
> I want to listen to the recording through my 'phones, with nothing else in the way.
> 
> ...


Ah, and that's where you and many individuals differ. S large number of folks would indeed call the DFR Red a bright DAC. I have the Red and the Idea. The idea has a much better soundstage, but the Red presents a greater amount of top end treble, which many individuals would consider to be bright.


----------



## dc655321

Devodonaldson said:


> Ah, and that's where you and many individuals differ. S large number of folks would indeed call the DFR Red a bright DAC. I have the Red and the Idea. The idea has a much better soundstage, but the Red presents a greater amount of top end treble, which many individuals would consider to be bright.



Weird. I do not consider the DF Red bright and I don't recall seeing any reviews that called it out as bright. Both the DF Red and the iDEA measure ruler-flat over the audio range too.

I'm not saying there are zero differences, but once volume matched, those differences are very, very small.


----------



## Victorfabius

Fawzay said:


> I recommend you to play MGMT Little Dark Age with it maybe it helps.



I didn't get a chance to listwn to LDA yet, but your UAPP suggestion was just what I needed. MGMT is on the menu for tomorrow! Just wanted to say this was exactly what I needed! Thank you!


----------



## dc655321

Victorfabius said:


> I didn't get a chance to listwn to LDA yet, but your UAPP suggestion was just what I needed. MGMT is on the menu for tomorrow! Just wanted to say this was exactly what I needed! Thank you!



I don't think I understand how you were using the device previously, such that feeding it signals (MGMT songs) via UAPP somehow results in very different impressions.
Can you explain, please?


----------



## Victorfabius

dc655321 said:


> I don't think I understand how you were using the device previously, such that feeding it signals (MGMT songs) via UAPP somehow results in very different impressions.
> Can you explain, please?



EQ


----------



## Fargeg

Update: according to Topping support, a channel imbalance on the NX4 past a low volume is indeed a defect covered by warranty. Shipping it to China with tracking is going to cost me $35, which does sting a little.


----------



## dc655321

Fargeg said:


> Update: according to Topping support, a channel imbalance on the NX4 past a low volume is indeed a defect covered by warranty. Shipping it to China with tracking is going to cost me $35, which does sting a little.



Thanks for checking that and posting.
I'm on the fence about returning mine for repair.
Yes, the imbalance should not be there. But, for my use case with HD6xx, I do not notice it.

Sigh... I'll probably cave and return the unit for repair.


----------



## Victorfabius

Victorfabius said:


> EQ



Looks like I was wrong. I had set up EQ in UAPP like _/ to help emphasize the treble, where I felt the NX4 DSD was lacking. Yeah. I don't know that I had turned it on. Tired again tonight and we're back to a dark sound, turned on EQ and didn't get to where I was before, and it's a totally different sound. What was different this time?

It's apparently about the android phone correctly initializing the NX4 DSD correctly, which did not happen today. I thought I had selected to have UAPP use the device by default, but I guess not. When I opened UAPP, the notification to use the USB device appeared, the screen rotated and the option disappeared. Thought it was because I had selected the default. I thought wrong. So, I quit UAPP, tried from Tidal, got the same result, switched back to UAPP, where I got the notification again. Once I selected to have it use the USB device, it gave me the initialization popup and we're back to the bright sound I thought I was EQ-ing.

Looks like the change in sound was due exclusively to UAPP being able to appropriately utilize the USB device and give bit perfect mode.


----------



## Harold999 (May 2, 2018)

Harold999 said:


> How about older iPhones without the lightning port (no mfi control)? Anyone tried that?



I can confirm that older iPhones (4/5) don't work either, just tried it without succes.
The NX4 DSD is Android/Windows only.


----------



## 10alex (May 26, 2018)

Did anybody try NX4 with Android phone and Win10 PC?

Mine experience is:

Android (flac audio via foobar2000 player) -> NX4 -> Sennheiser HD650
Very average sound, nothing better than no-name headset directly connected on phone and listen mp3 (128kbps)

Win10 PC (same flac audio via winamp player) -> NX4 -> Sennheiser HD650
Excelent sound with lots of details.

Is it problem in Android software, player or maybe hardware of phone?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In mean time I found answer and problem is in Android. Solution is to use some of this players:
Hiby (free)
Onkyo HD (about 9,5€)
USB Audio Player PRO (about 9,5€)


----------



## johnnyb

10alex said:


> Did anybody try NX4 with Android phone and Win10 PC?
> 
> Mine experience is:
> 
> ...


Are you certain that the NX4 is getting bit perfect output from the Andriod? Sometimes it's easy to get signal that is trans-coded to a different sampling rate.


----------



## 10alex

With default player it is not possible to choose output and sampling rate. It is possible with Hiby player but I till now didn't try it.


----------



## hiflofi

Hey I'm wondering if the standard Topping NX4 (*not the DSD version*) can drive the Sennheiser HD600?

I know the Sennheiser HD600 has 300 ohm impedance, but I'm not sure if the sensitivity for the HD600 is 97 dB/mW or dB/V


----------



## 10alex

@hiflofi 
I didn't know that exist NX4 without DSD? May be it is some old version because now on Topping page you can find only NX4DSD version: https://bit.ly/2Hh3ZSt
Anyway I have NX4DSD version and HD650 working just fine with volume on 12 o'clock (low gain). In this thread you can fine others testimony for this.


----------



## hiflofi

10alex said:


> @hiflofi
> I didn't know that exist NX4 without DSD? May be it is some old version because now on Topping page you can find only NX4DSD version: https://bit.ly/2Hh3ZSt
> Anyway I have NX4DSD version and HD650 working just fine with volume on 12 o'clock (low gain). In this thread you can fine others testimony for this.


Thanks. NX4 without DSD exists on AliExpress (altho I can't confirm it's legitimacy).

I just have some more questions. Do you have any issues with *hissing on high gain*? How about *channel imbalance* (I understand a lot of high-end amps have this anyway).


----------



## 10alex

I'm not using high gain (I read about the problems with hiss and for this reason I not using it), I'm totaly happy with the low gain. I can't hear channel imbalance on my device.


----------



## Kalmarus

Has anyone tried to connect Sony Walkman to NX4DSD? Fiio selling dedicated walkman cable for Q5 and Q1-II (WMport -> Micro USB), just wondering if it could work with NX4DSD


----------



## Galeonero

Hi, I'm looking for a portable dac / amp with battery to not drain the Android phone that is co-connected via USB OTG, this Topping NX4 DSD is recommended compared to Fiio Q1 Mark II?


----------



## Charente

Galeonero said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a portable dac / amp with battery to not drain the Android phone that is co-connected via USB OTG, this Topping NX4 DSD is recommended compared to Fiio Q1 Mark II?



I have both ... I use the FiiO with an iPhone (MFI certified) and the Topping for everything else. They are both good, although IMO the Topping edges out in front in SQ ... works well with very low impedance H/P's like the MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open.... plenty of power. Also the Topping has a separate USB power input.


----------



## Galeonero

Charente said:


> I have both ... I use the FiiO with an iPhone (MFI certified) and the Topping for everything else. They are both good, although IMO the Topping edges out in front in SQ ... works well with very low impedance H/P's like the MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open.... plenty of power. Also the Topping has a separate USB power input.


Thanks for your answer, I understand but I was watching and Fiio has released a cable that makes it compatible with my phone without using the battery, so my question is worth paying 40 or 60 dollars more for the NX4 topping? From now on I tell you that DSD I will not use, all the music I have it in FLAC or Mp3 and I have some ath-m40x and possibly buy some in ear that very surely will be the Fiio Fh1


----------



## Charente (Jul 31, 2018)

Galeonero said:


> Thanks for your answer, I understand but I was watching and Fiio has released a cable that makes it compatible with my phone without using the battery, so my question is worth paying 40 or 60 dollars more for the NX4 topping? From now on I tell you that DSD I will not use, all the music I have it in FLAC or Mp3 and I have some ath-m40x and possibly buy some in ear that very surely will be the Fiio Fh1


 
I don't know if you read my brief impressions here ... https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-nx4.854311/page-5#post-14059922

My conclusion is that they are close but that the NX4DSD is worth the extra.


----------



## Galeonero

Charente said:


> I don't know if you read my brief impressions here ... https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-nx4.854311/page-5#post-14059922
> 
> My conclusion is that they are close but that the NX4DSD is worth the extra.


Hello, I have a technica audio ATH-M40X


----------



## Charente

Galeonero said:


> Hello, I have a technica audio ATH-M40X



Either unit would drive the ATH-M40's well IMO, although you would get greater power headroom at 293mW on the Topping versus 74mW on the FiiO (both at 32ohm). This may also give you more flexility if you change your headphones in the future.

The NX4DSD would provide better bass capability and quality, in my view, for your current HP's, which may be important given the driver size on the ATH-M40.


----------



## muscleking

just received my nx4 dsd, anyone have a samsung note 4 and tried the micro to micro cable? i can it to work with my samsung note 4 with the big usb to micro usb cable then connect to a 1 bucks otg cable but not the micro to micro cable. it is pretty powerful it can make my EL8 make big vibration with bass boost, high gain and volume medium high. battery just died haven't charge it yet and will try connect to computer and stuff to test. sound quality is really good with my brief listen. gonna try it with a second hand LCD3 i have on the way.

connected micro to micro cable to fiio x5iii no go, maybe cable is bad. kind hard to test the cable. gonna connect note 4 to fiio x5iii see what happens.


----------



## hawk10eye

Right time to buy this now 118 USD at ali express after coupons


----------



## Charente

hawk10eye said:


> Right time to buy this now 118 USD at ali express after coupons



Go for it ... I paid €169 ! Worth it tho'


----------



## muscleking

end up receiving 2 units of nx4dsd.
got my LCD3 as well. this nx4dsd has great "synergy" with this headphone. the fazor version i got supposed to have some bass drop off, so this bass switch comes in handy, i leave it on high and high gain for everything. i want to go to the other LCD3 group to tell them try this combination. this thing beats my smsl m8 + va2 + p1 power supply easy, more musical sounding, much better bass not to mention much cheaper, smaller and it runs on battery and last a long time. probably 5 hours, LCD3 is a big headphone so use a lot of power. end game right here (for now lol)

anyone else have this combination? i tried a few other headphone 300 to 1500 bucks all works well. technology changes and now something this small can be good. looks like chinese team does a wonderful job designing these things, cheap and good. normally those two don't come together.


----------



## jasonb (Sep 26, 2018)

Just got one of these NX4 DSD's. Will be used with an S9+, and hopefully a Chromebook. Haven't tried it with the Chromebook yet. Have an HD650, Q701, and an HM5 for full size, and an RE-Zero, and RE-00 for my IEM's. Tried it with the S9+ and Q701 for about 5 minutes on my dinner break and was quickly impressed. Will continue listening tonight after work. Excited to try the HM5 with the bass boost on.

It does also work with my Chromebook. Sounds great with the Q701 high gain with the bass boost on for low volume listening.


----------



## jasonb

This thing reminds me of my old LG V10 but with a bass boost switch and more power. The way the treble is presented is what reminds me of it most. I like this thing a lot.


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop

Honestly, it's similar enough to my Oppo HA-2 in terms of "how good is it"...you get some difference here and there, but they're honestly every bit as livable/usable and I wouldn't say one sounds better than the other. It's a winner for $150ish and definitely has a ton of power on tap.


----------



## johnnyb

SuperNovaGoesPop said:


> Honestly, it's similar enough to my Oppo HA-2 in terms of "how good is it"...you get some difference here and there, but they're honestly every bit as livable/usable and I wouldn't say one sounds better than the other. It's a winner for $150ish and definitely has a ton of power on tap.


I did some more portable listening earlier this week with the NX4DSD and HD650s with hi rez classical music. It continues to impress. Has anyone compared the NX4 DSD to the Nano iDSD BL?


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop (Oct 4, 2018)

johnnyb said:


> I did some more portable listening earlier this week with the NX4DSD and HD650s with hi rez classical music. It continues to impress. Has anyone compared the NX4 DSD to the Nano iDSD BL?


Nope...but I have the XDSD. Go to the HA-2 thread for my thoughts, and they're basically about the same this case to be honest. The iFi stuff is "better", but it really comes down to presentation and taste.


----------



## Poimandres

How does the NX4 operate with low impedance iems?  Will be using with the psb m4u 4.  Any hissing or channel imbalance?

Anyone here use it with an iPhone, if so what cable are you using?


----------



## rufus1949

No hiss with my audio 64 A12t, alclair RSM ( both custom)... noble sage, astell&kern billie jean, audio 64 U6 and U4SE ( all universal). Have not noticed any imbalance. I have also used it with my MrSpeaker Aeon flow..no problem pushing them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop

Poimandres said:


> How does the NX4 operate with low impedance iems?  Will be using with the psb m4u 4.  Any hissing or channel imbalance?
> 
> Anyone here use it with an iPhone, if so what cable are you using?


no problems with IEMs...again, this little guy is a strong bet for anybody looking to spend $150ish.


----------



## jasonb

There is some channel Inbalance on mine, but I never have the volume low enough for it to actually be a problem. Still love this little amp. Battery life could also be a bit better, but I just need to remember to charge it after a couple days of use.


----------



## Poimandres

Thanks guys.  My impedance is 16 ohms.  What is the lowest impedance iems that you guys use with no issue?


----------



## Poimandres

Toss up between this and the nano bl.  ASR reviews the NX4 much better though.


----------



## rufus1949

My 64 audio A12t is 12 ohms. My other iem's are similar. Topping works well with them. I like the sound of the Fiio Q5 and mojo better...don't know if it's a $200-300 difference though. I like not having to bundle with the Q5 and sound is pretty good wireless. Good deal at audio46 in NYC.


----------



## rufus1949

Just noticed output impedance is low. You should have no problem with hiss.


----------



## Poimandres

Definitely no hiss, dead silent.  The meenova cable works perfectly.  I’m assuming the volume on the iPhone needs to be all of the way up?  Is it bit perfect even if it is not?  Curious how changing the volume on the iPhone changes it on the NX4 as well.  

Great amp for the price one of the best all around portable amps I have owned at any price.


----------



## fokta (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi, Just acquired this NX4DSD from local store.

Easy connectivity (plug and play) from Note 8 (OReo), PC win10HE, iOS (with additional data lighting cable).

Compare to fiio E12a, this NX4 DSD is brighter, low freq is less detail, mid a bit recessed, & high is more spicy (sometime overlay the mid). In short, make E12A feels warm compare to NX4...
I need to used ifi eBuddy to get more separation if want to crank the volume up...

Question, how to connect this NX4DSD to fiio X5 3rd Gen... ? I already quick google, but no good solutions....


----------



## fokta

fokta said:


> Question, how to connect this NX4DSD to fiio X5 3rd Gen... ? I already quick google, but no good solutions....


Seems have to answer my own question, Other website already give a clear answer but sad truth, there's a bug in fiio x5iii that streaming apps like tidal or Spotify, all digital output cant out from USB, must be from analog output... total bummer...

guess use only in my Note8 or laptop (Win 10)...


----------



## Markolav (Oct 19, 2018)

Ive been planning to buy NX4 but im a bit worried about the channel imbalance and how serious its possibly going to be... i own mainly lower impedance headphones. How many of you have experienced it and how much?


----------



## Poimandres

There is zero channel imbalance at less than normal listening levels in a quiet room on my PSB M4U-4’s, which are lower impedance iems.  

This a great dac/amp and one of the best overall portables that I have ever heard regardless of price.

I have had the Apex Glacier, Pico Dac/Amp, Portaphile 627/627X, Ifi Micro, original Dragonfly, Meridian Explorer, O2 with Odac (more transportable), to name a few.


----------



## damart81

I have had zero channel imbalance as well, I previously had the ifi nano, and preferred the the Topping NX4. It packs and a punch and is really portable.


----------



## Hippocamp

NX4 and uapp

Having some odd behavior with my new NX4DSD and uapp.

Device is recognized and initialized, but I get an error upon playback: "error staring playback!" Same error for 44/16 and for higher res files. There's one weird exception -- high res Tidal files streamed through uapp play just fine, but 44/16 Tidal files do not (!)

The NX4 is working flawlessly with Neutron, so it is probably a uapp settings issue. Anyway, just fishing for a solution since I see some of you have uapp working with the NX4.


----------



## fokta

experiencing Zero channel imbalanced with polaris... but it will be ok in volume above 9 o'clock... 

Works charm with high impedance Headphone, even DT990Pro 250 is easy to drive with low gain, and bass boost to give more punch at volume 13 o'clock. 
compare to E12A, driving High impedance HP is more detail and power on NX4DSD. with low gain only as comparison.


----------



## addityo

Someone can connect redmi note 4 to nx4 dsd? My phone (redmi note 4) cannot detect the DAC.


----------



## abhijollyguy

NX4 DSD vs xDuoo Poke?
Anyone?


----------



## Papa253

Hello all.
I'm thinking of getting this What I have read a review on Amazon stating problems connecting this unit to Mac pro as DSD.
Is this truly a problem?


----------



## zzDuclykazz

addityo said:


> Someone can connect redmi note 4 to nx4 dsd? My phone (redmi note 4) cannot detect the DAC.


Have u try hiby app. S.o. said they can connect by use it. Or change cable ( micro usb to female usb) +( Usb to micro usb).


----------



## Lateshow

Anyone open this up?  What sized tool is needed?


----------



## Markolav

Any Huawei especially Honor 10-owners here? Im still hestaiting with NX4 because im not sure is it compatible with my phone, Honor 10 didnt recognize Dragonfly Black at all so im a bit afraid that same will happen with NX4.


----------



## Aibo

I've been playing with this one for some time now. I didn't notice any important channel imbalance. It sounds great both at line-out and headphone out. My only complaint is that when power LED lights red as a worming that battery is low, you have just a few minutes left. Great little device anyway. I made a video review and also compared it to some other DACs I have too.


----------



## Charente

@Aibo ... nice review ... Agree with what you you conclude.


----------



## Mr.E

Just got the NX4 DSD in. Only used it with the CA Solaris. 

Good: 

Low floor noise. By only turning on the amp then plugging in my headphones I get very little hiss out of the NX4 DSD  compared to my XMC-1, Big Ego, S9+. The hiss remained at the same level even after increasing the volume knob.
Tightened up bass. Additional texture was added to the low end. This was true either using the NX4 DSD's DAC or fed from my XMC-1 and Big Ego
No need to download drivers as it was recognized by Windows 10 (Fall Creators Update installed).
Not so good: 

Would prefer a pitch black background with sensitive IEMs.
The left channel is imbalanced in low gain. Both channels balanced out when volume set around 10 o'clock
Things to note:

NX4 DSD DAC produced a thicker sound compared to the XMC-1 and Big Ego. You may find this a positive or negative depending on your preference.
By using the NX4 DSD only as an amp provided tighter bass to the XMC-1 and Big Ego without the added thickness to the sound.
Drivers needed for Windows 7. (Not a fault of the NX4 DSD but would be nice to have a USB Audio Class 1 mode)

Noticing significant  effects of the bass switch was dependent on the song being played. 
Unfortunately, this will be going back as I found the added thickness to the sound when using the NX4 DSD DAC to be a negative. Also would prefer to listen at a lower volume but the channel imbalance makes it impossible. Great device just not for me.


----------



## TiborG (Dec 13, 2018)

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-and-portable-headphone-amplifier.3507/page-1

A very useful forum (including 12 pages) of measurement graphs and experience of using NX4 DSD has helped me a lot in making decisions. I also posted money on the cashier for the FiiO Q5, but bluetooth is working through the FiiO X5-III and TRN BT10 bluetooth cable on FiiO FH5 and I will give you the energy needed for my AKG 702. Firmware 1.2.1 allow FiiO X5-III to navigate the USB audio to external DAC - someone like it here. I tried it through UAPP to FiiO X5 Classic and it works.

I would like to see COAX input, almost all DAPs have COAX output, USB output is not standard


----------



## pig30n

Hello. I made an AB test between Topping NX4 DSD vs Chord Mojo, as some people were interested (including me).

- Topping NX4 DSD thoughts:
I own it for 7 months and I’ve been very happy with it. I only used it as transportable and plugged to a Mac and to a power source at 1.8A/5V with Audeze iSine 20 headphones (24ohms).
I never had any connection or battery problems with the unit.
The line-out sounds better than headphones-out. It feels more precise and sounds more natural.

Indeed, there is a channel imbalance at low volume, around 9 o’clock, but if you have sensitive iems you can plug them into line-out and use the digital volume directly from the DAC. Line-Out doesn’t have any channel imbalance no matter where you set the digital volume. The DAC runs at 32bits and won’t loose any information until -40db.
I’ve tried this with my 10y old Shure SE530 and there was plenty of juice coming from that line-out with digital volume at -15db. Push it up to 0db and you will get tinnitus.

Overall it’s a very good unit for the price. If you buy all the components inside for a DIY project you will easily spend 100$+. I had a Dragonfly Red before which doesn’t hold a candle to NX4 DSD.

- Chord Mojo thoughts
Not much to say here, there are plenty of articles on the web. After reading zillions of them, this Black Friday, I clicked the buy button on the son-of-a-gun.

- Topping NX4DSD vs Chord Mojo
The first thing you notice is a wider soundstage on the Mojo. It’s not a night and day difference but it’s there.
Sound signature on the Mojo is warmer and laid-back whereas the NX4DSD is neutral.
Bass is more refined on the Mojo with cleaner attack-decay. The amount of bass is the same in both units, unless you flip the bass switch on NX4DSD. 
Mids and vocals sound pretty good on both units. Maybe a little bit forward on NX4DSD but not in a bad way. It’s just the Mojo being laid-back.
The highs are more pronounced on the Topping, not too harsh, but that’s the Sabre DAC chip. Not the usual “Sabre Glare” from ES9010 series. They fixed that glare in these new 9028/9038 chips. Haven’t heard the Pro versions yet but they aren’t transportable, so not for me.

All the tests were done versus NX4DSD’s line-out. On the headphone-out, definitely there’s some sound coloration coming from that OPA amp. I don’t have any high impedance headphones for testing at higher than 13 o’clock volume. Not to mention the gain switch.

Either way you can’t go wrong with any of them. They are both great portable/transportable choices. I will keep the NX4DSD because I like its neutral sound. 

Does the Mojo justifies 3 times the price over NX4DSD? You pay a premium for owning a Chord ... but if the budget is of concern then definitely not.


----------



## TiborG

Line-Out on NX4 DSD is variable? Usual is a fixed volume level. The firmware X5-III firmware 1.2.1 also has a choice of fixed-adjustable Line-Out


----------



## mushin1989

I just wanted to chime in and say that of the Topping NX4, FiiO Q1 Mk II, and X-Duoo XD-05, I liked the overall quality and smoothness of presentation of the NX4 the most. Wonderful bass boost too. You can buy used for around $100. One of the best values in amplification/Dacs. Seriously.


----------



## devin.oct

I didn't expect it to be this good looking at the price point, the DAC is so clean, pretty detailed, neutral, and practically distortion-free with a littttle bit more pronounced highs.

It has plenty of power, I'm pairing this with HD6xx and found to be a good match, Low-gain 11 - 12 o' clock.
I'm not a bass boost person, but i use it with my cheap earbuds(Sennheiser MX 400 ii) and really like it.


----------



## VancityDreaming

Charente said:


> I don't know if you read my brief impressions here ... https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-nx4.854311/page-5#post-14059922
> 
> My conclusion is that they are close but that the NX4DSD is worth the extra.


So the balanced output on the q1 doesn't beat the single ended on the nx4 dsd? Just wondering. Thank you.


----------



## Charente

@VancityDreaming ... I can't help you with that specific question ... my listening is through SE ... I don't have a 2.5mm balanced connector on my headphones. Looking at the specs, the Q1 has similar power level with balanced to the NX4's Single-Ended output (32Ω). But whether that translates into better SQ, I don't know. Maybe someone else could chime in ?

I have recently also been using the Massdrop HD58X headphones with the NX4DSD connected to an iPhone via CCK ... that setup works well too. The CCK that I have has a separate Lightening connector for charging, but the NX4 doesn't pull charging power from the iPhone while playing ... an issue for some other players that don't have separate connectors for playing and charging.


----------



## harry501501

Wonder how this'll compare to my Sabaj DA3? I know the NX4 will be more powerful, but I like the balanced output of my DA3. Anyone have both?


----------



## fokta

Repost alert...



I really like this pairing.
Notebook (Spotify) - DAC/AMP NX4DSD (Bass boost on, Low Gain) - Ifi Earbuddy - SOLARIS with Ref8

impression :
Good Solid Black background.
Non Random POP sound (+ earbuddy)
Layer bass still there and decent.
Mid and sub Mid a bit recessed.
High... not as sparkle using DAP
Soundstage, a bit narrow...
Using this set up, Solaris tends to dark, not sparkling but still detail...
The Imbalance issued fixed with Earbuddy, can crank that volume knob up to 11 o'clock....


----------



## harry501501

This channel imbalance is pretty widespread... it's the only thing putting me off pulling the trigger. Leaning towards the Topping D50 instead. Hmmmmmm


----------



## fokta

harry501501 said:


> This channel imbalance is pretty widespread... it's the only thing putting me off pulling the trigger. Leaning towards the Topping D50 instead. Hmmmmmm


Its a great value for DAC/AMP, will be great pairing with high impedance Headphone.

For Me, this make any source device Bright, the bass boost work, not like my e12a....
I still keep it just to roll or looking different taste if bore with the current device...

Imbalance issued, only with high sensitivity device, I found if you own below 100 dB sensitivity CANS or IEM, the imbalance will not an issued since u need to cranck more than 9 o'clock...

Best practice is try it first, then trust your ear to decide. Cheers


----------



## devin.oct (Jan 7, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> This channel imbalance is pretty widespread... it's the only thing putting me off pulling the trigger. Leaning towards the Topping D50 instead. Hmmmmmm



I wouldn't worry about it, all my headphones to IEMs don't have this issue on listening volume.
Yes it has channel imbalance at whisper volume level, unless you listen to that low, otherwise it doesn't exist.


----------



## afico

pig30n said:


> Hello. I made an AB test between Topping NX4 DSD vs Chord Mojo, as some people were interested (including me).
> 
> - Topping NX4 DSD thoughts:
> I own it for 7 months and I’ve been very happy with it. I only used it as transportable and plugged to a Mac and to a power source at 1.8A/5V with Audeze iSine 20 headphones (24ohms).
> ...




i agree withs most of you impressions...but using the dac with digital volume is not the way to go..you loose resolution..


----------



## TiborG (Jun 5, 2019)

Dokonale vyčistite všetky zdroje - ako vstupy DAC alebo LineOut. S Androidom bez váhania konečne bez akéhokoľvek iného vynikajúceho UAPP. A excelovať ako DAC pre PC s operačným systémom Windows 10, pod Mac OS X s Audirvanou je to trochu menšia sláva. Pre môj IEM FiiO FH5 a BGVP DMG s impedanciou 16 Ohm nie je žiadna nerovnováha kanálu


----------



## Ynot1

Charente said:


> @VancityDreaming ... I can't help you with that specific question ... my listening is through SE ... I don't have a 2.5mm balanced connector on my headphones. Looking at the specs, the Q1 has similar power level with balanced to the NX4's Single-Ended output (32Ω). But whether that translates into better SQ, I don't know. Maybe someone else could chime in ?
> 
> I have recently also been using the Massdrop HD58X headphones with the NX4DSD connected to an iPhone via CCK ... that setup works well too. The CCK that I have has a separate Lightening connector for charging, but the NX4 doesn't pull charging power from the iPhone while playing ... an issue for some other players that don't have separate connectors for playing and charging.



People who praise Q1mk2 most likely used the balanced out with usb input. It is the best sounding configuration of Fiio. It would not do justice to measure 0 to sixty for a Bugatti Chieron going in reverse gear, even though the super car is equipped to go in reverse. Just saying.


----------



## Kitchener

Got a NX4DSD from ebay seller forexmen about a month ago.
I've been using it with my iPhone 6S + and Macbook Pro to drive my HE-560 and it drives them quite well, haven't noticed any abnormalities.

It runs straight from my iPhone 6S + with the supplied Lightning to Micro USB cable without issue, that's a big plus in my book.

Soundwise, I can't say more than that it sounds good. No noise, can't detect any imbalance.
Using high gain and I'm really appreciating the bass boost function.
Bought this because I wanted something small, portable, powerful and affordable (and audiosciencereview recommended it), and I am very pleased.


----------



## fokta

Ynot1 said:


> People who praise Q1mk2 most likely used the balanced out with usb input. It is the best sounding configuration of Fiio. It would not do justice to measure 0 to sixty for a Bugatti Chieron going in reverse gear, even though the super car is equipped to go in reverse. Just saying.



Last week I demo Q1Mk2 pairing with X5iii or Note8. with Solaris 
my impression, the 2.5mm Balanced have good power, but noise background is present (can be from adapter)... using SE is solid Blackground, still manage to power Solaris. 
First thing i notice is the Bass response, more punchy than NX4DSD, even with bass boost on, Q1Mk2 is more punchy... using 2.5mm.
The rest like bass detail, Mid, High and Sounstage, NX4DSD still better, not significant though.... IMO. I believe it will be in the same price range....

Playing DSD128 can be done in Q1Mk2, so can NX4DSD. 
Connecting via USB to Android, Q1Mk2 is not as smooth on NX4DSD....

is an option, if you want puncy Bass and 2.5 mm balanced, that Q1Mk2 is a choose....


----------



## fokta (Feb 22, 2019)

Playing DSD 512 Native, source from Note 8 UAPP + NX4DSD via USB
not many DAC Amp can do this at the price range...

run smooth without any hiccups. and it does what it says.   I like

edit :
Pairing with DAP CAYIN N5iis to NX4DSD via USB, also having a bit problem like DAP sometimes restart itself and POP noise. While connect via LO, no problem...


----------



## radioactivemc

Hello everyone, I recently purchased a NX4 DSD and am experiencing some issues in combination with my Galaxy S8 (disclaimer: I bought it for 135€ from a third party seller via Amazon, which is about 40€ cheaper than the usual offers in Germany - I am not sure that plays a role here, although I suspect not). I have skimmed this thread and searched for similar situations but haven't found anything comparable.

The device won't work in combination with my S8 using the included USB-C to micro USB cable. It works fine in the following settings:

Using an Amazon Fire Tablet and the included micro USB to micro USB cable
Using it with a Laptop and a regular micro USB cable
Using the USB OTG dongle included with the S8 and a regular micro USB cable
However, it will not work with teh included USB-C to micro USB cable or the micro USB to micro USB cable together with a USB-C adapter. I have also reset the phone to factory default. I have turned USB Debugging on and off - did not make a difference. With the recent Android Pie update i cannot choose Audio output as default USB mode anymore (although that did not make a difference earlier anyway).

I have ordered another cable just in case this one is faulty. But I think, the NX4 works and the issue should be with my phone. Sadly, I currently do not have another USB-C device available which i could use to crosscheck.

Is there anything else I could try or similar experiences?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## TiborG

radioactivemc said:


> Hello everyone, I recently purchased a NX4 DSD and am experiencing some issues in combination with my Galaxy S8 (disclaimer: I bought it for 135€ from a third party seller via Amazon, which is about 40€ cheaper than the usual offers in Germany - I am not sure that plays a role here, although I suspect not). I have skimmed this thread and searched for similar situations but haven't found anything comparable.
> 
> The device won't work in combination with my S8 using the included USB-C to micro USB cable. It works fine in the following settings:
> 
> ...


USB AUDIO PLAYER PRO it always starts. Purchased version. Or Hiby Music for free. Turn on the NX4 DSD, connect the USB cable and reject the default USB player menu. If you have already enabled it, reset it in Settings / Apps / UAPP (Hiby Music) / Storage. The last step is TWRP, LineageOS + Root or Android 7.


----------



## radioactivemc

Hi, thanks for the information!

I currently Musicolet and am reluctant to switch to different apps just to enable functionality which - to my knowledge - should be working anyway. Especially since I am also using streaming services a lot.

Similar situation for installing a custom ROM.


----------



## Thenewbie76

Can someone help me? I just got my unit today and when I use a OTG cable USB C to connect it to my laptop it creates a lot of buzz sound . At first it sounds fine ,the buzzing and sound distortion only happens after my laptop shows the pop up that goes from setting up the device to finish setting up device . Apparently after it finished setting up the device the problem sets in. It is definitely not a faulty unit because it sounds fine out of my phone


----------



## TiborG

radioactivemc said:


> Hi, thanks for the information!
> 
> I currently Musicolet and am reluctant to switch to different apps just to enable functionality which - to my knowledge - should be working anyway. Especially since I am also using streaming services a lot.
> 
> Similar situation for installing a custom ROM.



Unfortunately, Samsung 6, 7, 8 is always a different one. Galaxy A and Galaxy S i have different experiences. On my Galaxy S6 (Samsung rooted and lightweight stock) I play Spotify, Youtube, whatever. I did not do anything for that. FiiO Music, Hiby Music, UAPP, Foobar is all great. When I had LineageOS with Android 8 blink UAPP. From Android to Android, another result, from Samsung to SONY, LG also has some results. But Android 8 is the worst for DAC audio output. Look at the UAPP train here :
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/usb...usb-audio-support-for-android.704065/page-167


----------



## TiborG

Thenewbie76 said:


> Can someone help me? I just got my unit today and when I use a OTG cable USB C to connect it to my laptop it creates a lot of buzz sound . At first it sounds fine ,the buzzing and sound distortion only happens after my laptop shows the pop up that goes from setting up the device to finish setting up device . Apparently after it finished setting up the device the problem sets in. It is definitely not a faulty unit because it sounds fine out of my phone



Why did you use the USB C cable in to laptop? Attach the NX4 and NB photo. Use Topping USB cable   *USB > micro USB*  debts about 25 cm


----------



## Thenewbie76

TiborG said:


> Why did you use the USB C cable in to laptop? Attach the NX4 and NB photo. Use Topping USB cable   *USB > micro USB*  debts about 25 cm


I don't know what NB stands for BUT I did what you said and it works lol. So weird. I was using my FIIO USB C otg cable because it was beside me and I was like ok why not. Now am using the topping usb to micro usb wire and it works fine. I thought it was a programme problem on my laptop because a similar problem like this happens on my SMSL SU-8 DAC on certain video games like doom or bf1


----------



## devin.oct

radioactivemc said:


> Hi, thanks for the information!
> 
> I currently Musicolet and am reluctant to switch to different apps just to enable functionality which - to my knowledge - should be working anyway. Especially since I am also using streaming services a lot.
> 
> Similar situation for installing a custom ROM.



Weird i also use it with S8, and it's just plug and play(using included cable, micro-usb to usb-c) works with all music player, Samsung Music, Spotify, Youtube, etc.
Though my S8 is still on Oreo haven't received the Pie update yet.
How about the other cable you ordered, still no luck?



Thenewbie76 said:


> I don't know what NB stands for BUT I did what you said and it works lol. So weird. I was using my FIIO USB C otg cable because it was beside me and I was like ok why not. Now am using the topping usb to micro usb wire and it works fine. I thought it was a programme problem on my laptop because a similar problem like this happens on my SMSL SU-8 DAC on certain video games like doom or bf1



USB-C on laptop is tricky, because some port could be used to charge devices, i also have the same experience with my laptop won't work with USB-C, doesn't even detected.
Works flawlessly with regular USB 2/3 port.


----------



## TiborG (Mar 1, 2019)

NB = Notebook

Chinese handbooks are probably the smallest number of used words and paper sizes. So every one goes to the scanner. And repeat reading helps ...


----------



## radioactivemc

Funny enough, it works with the new cable. It also works with the original cable on a friends phone.

So I guess in my case the combination of S8 and the original cable just doesn't work and cables aren't the same. Weird. But that all works for me now.


----------



## fishda30

Anyone who has tried the ifi nano bl and micro bl? How do the nx4s compare?


----------



## devin.oct (Mar 6, 2019)

fishda30 said:


> Anyone who has tried the ifi nano bl and micro bl? How do the nx4s compare?



I personally haven't, not a fan of their form-factor for portable use but you can see some comparison here with ifi nano bl on audioscience review https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ents-of-ifi-nano-idsd-black-dac-and-amp.4799/
Micro BL is another beast the price difference is too large to be compared IMO, but one thing for sure Micro has way way more power, it outputs 4 watts that is insane for portable amp.


----------



## fishda30

devin.oct said:


> I personally haven't, not a fan of their form-factor for portable use but you can see some comparison here with ifi nano bl on audioscience review https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ents-of-ifi-nano-idsd-black-dac-and-amp.4799/
> Micro BL is another beast the price difference is too large to be compared IMO, but one thing for sure Micro has way way more power, it outputs 4 watts that is insane for portable amp.



Thank you for the inputs.


----------



## afico

I can only say that I preferred Nx4 dsd to my Micro BL.. Apart from the obvious output power difference..


----------



## iammarcy

I have the NX4 DSD. It's been amazing so far. Does everything that I want it to. If I want more bass (for hiphop or rap), I just turn on the bass boost on them.


----------



## sabloke (Mar 24, 2019)

I absolutely love this little thing! Bought it to fix my DP-X1 audio port issues, both 2.5 mm and 3.5 mm now shot. So the only way to continue using the DAP was via USB. Fixing the DAP would have cost me about the same as NX$ without any guarantees I'll be in the same place a few months later.
I also own the MojoPoly and while that combo is clearly superior to the DP-X1 & NX4 DSD setup, it is also fidlier with some issues still waiting to be sorted out via a firmware update. The NX4 just works! I turn the volume knob up to 10 and voila, the DAP starts UAPP and just plays off the internal micro SD card or Tidal, MQA and all.


One more thing: try playing DSD with bass boost on your Mojo (Android setup). Good luck. NX4 though? Hold my beer... 


No noise or channel imbalance with Noble K10U IEM, Sony Z1R or Audioquest Night Owl. Volume around 10-11 on normal gain for all of these for pretty normal listening. The DAC also drives nicely my TH-X00, Monolith M1060 and Oppo PM-3. So pretty much everything I have thrown at it so far.


----------



## sabloke

NX4 DSD with bass boost and V-Moda Crossfade II in wired mode is a match made in heaven


----------



## tomaszffffff

Has anyone tried NX4 DSD with Beyerdynamic DT150 and could share his opinion?


----------



## larry piencenaves (Apr 18, 2019)

hey guys, planning to purchase nx4 dsd, but i have some questions, hope you could answer.

-i own a headphone which is 16ohms and has a sensitivity of 106db, will it cause a channel imbalance issue? also I have a zishan z3+ burson v5id, will there be an upgrade in terms of sound quality?


----------



## Ainalcar

Hey, 

I've recently bought the NX4 and there is a VERY strange issue I've encountered.

My setup is simple: PC - NX4 - MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Closed

When I listen to music (no matter how long) everything is fine, but if i take off the headset off and put the earcups together (which it does on it's own) there is a chance that either one or both earcups will stop working and produce a low hum/beep instead of the supposed sound.

This happens disregarding the fact if music is playing or not when the earcups are put together.

Turning the NX4 off and on again fixes the issue. Unplugging and replugging the Headphones sometimes partially fixes it (the sounds reappears but with cracks and distortions).

I'm really at a loss how the relative vicinity of earcups can lead to such an issue.

I'll be thankful for any insight you can give me.

Regards


----------



## Sonic Defender

Magnetism? I would be interested in what you learn about this issue.


----------



## Ainalcar

Sonic Defender said:


> Magnetism? I would be interested in what you learn about this issue.


I can only tell you that I didn't have this issue with Creative Soundblaster E5 and another user on reddit said:

"I think it's an issue with the NX4. I've had the exact same thing happen with my 1MORE triple drivers (the headphones, not the IEMs).
Something to do with static maybe? I remember getting a slight shock. Though for me I was picking them up from my desk when it happened, not taking them off."

So the issue doesn't seem to be exclusive for me.


----------



## ro9ue (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello!

I tried the NX4 with my Honor 7 phone but it doesn't recognize the DAC. The blue DAC light is on but there is no sound from my headphones, the phone plays music through it's own speaker. I turned on the USB debugging mode on the phone, no sound. I tried connecting the device to phone while power was on, still unrecognized. I also checked that the phone was OTG compatible. Topping web site in inaccessible for me to download manuals or drivers to connect it with my PC. Solutions?

Thank you!


----------



## sabloke

Try it with another phone to make sure you don't have a dead NX4.


----------



## ro9ue

sabloke said:


> Try it with another phone to make sure you don't have a dead NX4.



Thanks! It worked on my PC as well as with other phone, just plugged in and played. Wonder why it didn't work with my phone..


----------



## ro9ue (Apr 30, 2019)

Which cans have you displayed in this pic?



sabloke said:


>


----------



## sabloke (Apr 30, 2019)

ro9ue said:


> Which cans have you displayed in this pic?



Sony MDR-Z1R. Bass NX4 boost makes the lows utterly delicious 

The little red thing in the background is the MojoPoly. NX4 can't touch it for resolution and dynamics, however it also cost almost 10X less. For the money, the little Topping unit is amazing so I would recommend it to anyone who need a DAC/amp to use on the go, where resolution and dynamics don't matter that much anyway.


----------



## jasonb

ro9ue said:


> Thanks! It worked on my PC as well as with other phone, just plugged in and played. Wonder why it didn't work with my phone..



Some Android's don't work correctly with USB OTG and USB audio. Just the way it is unfortunately.


----------



## sabloke

jasonb said:


> Some Android's don't work correctly with USB OTG and USB audio. Just the way it is unfortunately.



Agree. Your best bet is to check on the xda-developers forum, there might be a cure for USB/OTG  issues there.


----------



## ro9ue

jasonb said:


> Some Android's don't work correctly with USB OTG and USB audio. Just the way it is unfortunately.



It was quite a relief the NX4 unit was not faulty.

Thank you!


----------



## ro9ue

sabloke said:


> Agree. Your best bet is to check on the xda-developers forum, there might be a cure for USB/OTG  issues there.



Thanks for the tip, I'll check it out.


----------



## BobSmith8901

fokta said:


> Playing DSD 512 Native, source from Note 8 UAPP + NX4DSD via USB
> not many DAC Amp can do this at the price range...
> 
> run smooth without any hiccups. and it does what it says.   I like
> ...



Hi--I know this a bit dated, but where did you get a DSD 512 of the Beck album? Or was it converted to 512? Thanks for any info!


----------



## fokta

BobSmith8901 said:


> Hi--I know this a bit dated, but where did you get a DSD 512 of the Beck album? Or was it converted to 512? Thanks for any info!


hi. I converted from CD... 
since i used the free version, in the middle of the song will be silent gap around 2-3 sec.


----------



## BobSmith8901

fokta said:


> hi. I converted from CD...
> since i used the free version, in the middle of the song will be silent gap around 2-3 sec.



Thanks for the response and that is a great record. I've never thought of ripping a CD to DSD. I'm curious, how does one do this?


----------



## fokta (May 15, 2019)

I used this...

The free version.
And total I only convert 5 songs. since it takes a lot of memory for 1 DSD512 song (around almost 1 Gb/song). and takes quite a long time to convert, with chance of fail... so I am not too eager to convert it again...

The song is very nice though. With good IEM or Headphone, the low (bass) from Bass guitar and drum, separated nicely, not over stack...

Based on my exp. for Orchestra & acoustic, DSD512 song is better choice...
but dance, trance, instrumental etc, flac 16 alrd serve you better.


----------



## BobSmith8901

fokta said:


> I used this...
> 
> The free version.
> And total I only convert 5 songs. since it takes a lot of memory for 1 DSD512 song (around almost 1 Gb/song). and takes quite a long time to convert, with chance of fail... so I am not too eager to convert it again...
> ...



Thanks. I just ordered the NX4 DSD and it looks to be one way (way less expensive) to test its DSD 512 chops. I saw on the nativedsd site that they've got some new DSD 512 titles in and also have a DSD 512 sampler. Maybe I'll check one of those out but very pricey. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## tomaszffffff

Hi, what are your experiences and knowledge about charging NX4 DSD using USB-C cable? I've just plugged it in to my MacBook and it seems to be working, as charge indicator is red. But I'm a little afraid it could damage it somehow, because in the manual there is statement that only USB-A cable is for charging.


----------



## jasonb

tomaszffffff said:


> Hi, what are your experiences and knowledge about charging NX4 DSD using USB-C cable? I've just plugged it in to my MacBook and it seems to be working, as charge indicator is red. But I'm a little afraid it could damage it somehow, because in the manual there is statement that only USB-A cable is for charging.



I've always just charged mine with a phone wall charger and a micro USB cable.


----------



## tomaszffffff (May 24, 2019)

tomaszffffff said:


> Hi, what are your experiences and knowledge about charging NX4 DSD using USB-C cable? I've just plugged it in to my MacBook and it seems to be working, as charge indicator is red. But I'm a little afraid it could damage it somehow, because in the manual there is statement that only USB-A cable is for charging.



Okay, I think that I found answer to this question myself. As far as I understand it the deafult USB-C power output is 5V and even though it is capable of outputting even 20V it should only do so if the external device will ask for it using Power Delivery protocol. Therefore I believe that it is save to charge NX4 using USB-C/Thunderbolt 3 port on MacBook and micro USB to USB-C cable. Correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## sinquito

Will the NX4 DSD charge and play from a single micro usb connection? I rather have just one cable attached to the pc, I know that the second micro USB port is for charging, but the onkyo dac ha200 also had a separate dc plug but still charged fine from the micro USB port only.


----------



## sinquito

Ainalcar said:


> I can only tell you that I didn't have this issue with Creative Soundblaster E5 and another user on reddit said:
> 
> "I think it's an issue with the NX4. I've had the exact same thing happen with my 1MORE triple drivers (the headphones, not the IEMs).
> Something to do with static maybe? I remember getting a slight shock. Though for me I was picking them up from my desk when it happened, not taking them off."
> ...



How does the NX4 DSS compares to the E5?
This is my main DAC/AMP but I want to upgrade to something for 200 dollars to drive my HD600, HE400I and some IEMs, the E5 had some hiss with the IEMs even in low gain.


----------



## Aibo

sinquito said:


> Will the NX4 DSD charge and play from a single micro usb connection? I rather have just one cable attached to the pc, I know that the second micro USB port is for charging, but the onkyo dac ha200 also had a separate dc plug but still charged fine from the micro USB port only.



No it won't. You have to connect power to the second, charging port. I used to keep it connected to a phone charger most of the time.


----------



## TiborG

With simultaneous charging and playback, the temperature rises rapidly whether NX4 is used as a DAC or amplifier. No equipment (special battery) loves such temperatures


----------



## TiborG




----------



## starfly

Man, it sucks that at low volume this amp has channel imbalance with sensitive IEMs (if you want to have bit-perfect playback).  I think I'll have to get something else that has digital volume control.


----------



## grovz

starfly said:


> Man, it sucks that at low volume this amp has channel imbalance with sensitive IEMs (if you want to have bit-perfect playback).  I think I'll have to get something else that has digital volume control.


Do you mean easy to drive IEMs? If there is channel imbalance can't you just turn the volume up and how is it related to bit-perfect playback? You can get an attenuator like iFi iEMatch that seems to solve the channel imbalance issue at low volume and eliminates hissing for sensitive IEMs.


----------



## starfly (Jun 10, 2019)

grovz said:


> Do you mean easy to drive IEMs? If there is channel imbalance can't you just turn the volume up and how is it related to bit-perfect playback? You can get an attenuator like iFi iEMatch that seems to solve the channel imbalance issue at low volume and eliminates hissing for sensitive IEMs.


I have sensitive IEMs so turning up the volume isn't really an option or it gets too loud   And I read that using attenuators like the iFi IEMatch aren't ideal as they put a lot of load on the amp which can cause distortion.  I've ended up going for a Fiio Q5 (used at a good price), which has a digital volume control, ensuring perfect channel balance at any output level.

And bit-perfect playback is when the digital signal gets sent to the external DAC/amp unaltered.  If you lower the volume in the playback app (such as UAPP), the digital signal gets altered and it's no longer bit-perfect.  Probably just nit picking, but I prefer to control volume only on the amp.


----------



## saebasan (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi,

Was using the NX4 dsd on my iPhone, with a lightning camera adapter.
It was working almost okay.

Recently, It started to stop playing more often.
Finally, got no connection at all.
I suspect the adapter to be the root of the problem.

I bored to use these huge “lightning to USB. camera adaptors”

Doesn’t a tiny lightning to micro-usb exist???
One direct cable from the lightning port to the NX4’s input, with all the needed electric embedded in order to make it works like a big USB camera adapter???
https://www.google.co.jp/imgres?img...2ahUKEwit4NmA6_viAhWEA6YKHc2-DYwQMygIegQIARBH

In one word, what is the best, tiny, portable, practical way to connect the NX4 to an iPhone?


----------



## OU97CPA

I've had success using a meenova cable that I found on ali express:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...lgo_pvid=d8d55d6e-4b43-483e-baa5-ed334c2098b0


----------



## sinquito

I was going to wait and buy a Fiio Q5s, but since it's getting delayed until September or who knows. I am going to get a NX4 DSD from Amazon  if I don't like it I can return it. Wish me best of lucks


----------



## saebasan

OU97CPA said:


> I've had success using a meenova cable that I found on ali express:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32856542392.html?spm=2114.search0204.3.3.79d174c3sKj41G&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_6_10065_10130_10068_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10545_10696_10084_453_454_10083_10618_10307_537_536_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_51,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=d8d55d6e-4b43-483e-baa5-ed334c2098b0-0&algo_pvid=d8d55d6e-4b43-483e-baa5-ed334c2098b0


Thank you. 
I’ll try it.


----------



## saebasan

sinquito said:


> I was going to wait and buy a Fiio Q5s, but since it's getting delayed until September or who knows. I am going to get a NX4 DSD from Amazon  if I don't like it I can return it. Wish me best of lucks


Because of this connection issue with my IPhone, I bought a fiio Q1 mark II. 
The Q1 II sounds pretty good, but I preferred the sound texture of the NX4 dsd, despite the lack of balanced output.

Both arenot bad.
I don’t know about the Q5s what are the specifications and what would be the plus-values, but if you get a NX4 dsd now, you risk to keep it... and to a buy Q5s later as well....


----------



## sinquito

saebasan said:


> ...
> 
> Both arenot bad.
> I don’t know about the Q5s what are the specifications and what would be the plus-values, but if you get a NX4 dsd now, you risk to keep it... and to a buy Q5s later as well....



Yes, I am afraid that that would be the case


----------



## Steven Jin (Jul 2, 2019)

Recently purchased a used nx4.
The amplifier line in line out worked fine for my OnePlus 5t android.
However, when plugging the phone into the DAC micro usb port, the blue light wouldn't come on, nor would the phone attempt to play music through it or recognize that something had been plugged in.
I tested the cable (usbc to micro usb) and found that the cable to be functional.
What's strange was the nx4's dac port worked when connecting it to my PC and my phone port works as I use it daily to charge. So I'm pretty clueless as to what could've been broken.

I ended up returning it the next day, but now I'm tempted to buy a new one as there aren't many options in this price range with it's performance.

*EDIT: NVM I repurchased the topping nx4 new and through trial and error figured out that you need 'OTG storage' setting turned on to access the dac via android. Leaving this up for others who might encounter the same issue


----------



## Spareribs (Aug 11, 2019)

It’s currently on sale now for $135 on Drop (formally known as Massdrop)



Edit UPDATE Aug. 11:

The sale is now over but if you go on the website and request it, it will probably go on sale sometime in the future and they will notify you by email


----------



## sinquito

I bought this dac/amp two weeks ago or so, I have been very pleased with it. The build quality is great, very sturdy, there is a very small channel imbalance due to the pot, but even with IEMs the volume is too low to really bother me. Those amp has power, 12 o'clock on low gain is loud enough for me on the HD600 and HE400i. I don't need more power, but is there, actually I think that for the HD600 high gain and the pot at 11 position is the best. If this thing had bluetooth and optical, it would be perfect. I will end up buying a longer and more flexible micro usb to type c cable, so any recommendations are appreciated. I also bought the Fiio Q5s, and at twice the price is not worth it. The fiio is nicer overall, a bit bigger, modular, feels more premium and the volume control is digital, has bluetooth and coax/optical inputs, but the amp section is pretty weak. If I were to keep one I think it would be the NX4 DSD. Maybe the Fiio sounds louder with the balanced outputs, but I need buy new cables that would only work with this unit as I don not have any other balanced amp/dap nor I plan to get more.


----------



## sinquito

The bass boost is very nice, when no bass is playing you could not notice any change in the other frequencies, once any instrument with bass plays you can hear the difference. For light bass headphones/earphones like my HD600 or Ety ER4SR this is a really nice feature. I opened the NX4 out of curiosity and the board is really nice constructed, the layout is very clean and the components seems of high quality, no serial or part numbers scratched/hidden/erased like other chi-fi electronics. I used to work in a Harman Manufacturing plant (automotive division) and the PCBA in the NX4 is not far behind the Radio/Amplifier boards that we made for Ford/Toyota/Subaru/Harley Davidson and even Audi. I was very pleased to see that the ground contacts on the chassis are specially marked without any anodised on my black unit, unlike the Xduoo XD-05, which is notorious for the ground connection issues.



 

 

It seems that the battery is really easy to replace, only issue would be maybe find a battery with the same shape, as the space with the chassis is very tight.

One word of advice, if you plan to open your NX4 like I did, try to do it only if necesary, as the screws that hold the unit (two long screws) held the front and back panel and alignment of the two with the chassis is very hard, so you may end up with a slight misalignment of the panels.


----------



## Spareribs

Great photo! 

I’m curious of how long the battery will last before it needs to be replaced. If it last maybe 4 years with moderate use, personally I would be satisfied


----------



## megabigeye

@sinquito, is the plastic wrapper in the battery able to be removed? If so, maybe there's a product number on the battery. It looks like it's just clipped in with those black and red wires, which leads me to believe that it's relatively easy to replace if you know the model.

Also, to the thread at large: how long have people been using their NX4 DSDs? I'm kinda interested in getting one, but one of the recurring complaints on Amazon is that they seem to crap out after a few months. Anybody had this problem it can anybody allay my fears about this?


----------



## sinquito

megabigeye said:


> @sinquito, is the plastic wrapper in the battery able to be removed? If so, maybe there's a product number on the battery. It looks like it's just clipped in with those black and red wires, which leads me to believe that it's relatively easy to replace if you know the model.
> 
> Also, to the thread at large: how long have people been using their NX4 DSDs? I'm kinda interested in getting one, but one of the recurring complaints on Amazon is that they seem to crap out after a few months. Anybody had this problem it can anybody allay my fears about this?



I did not try to remove the battery, but as you say, visually it seems that is very easy to remove. I don't want to open the unit again unless is really necessary as the alignment of the panels with the chassis is not really easy to accomplish given the two long screws that held the panels.

I haven't had any Topping products before but I have read that they honor the warranty, only problem seems that you need to send back the unit back to China.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

megabigeye said:


> @sinquito
> 
> Also, to the thread at large: how long have people been using their NX4 DSDs? I'm kinda interested in getting one, but one of the recurring complaints on Amazon is that they seem to crap out after a few months. Anybody had this problem it can anybody allay my fears about this?



I've been using mine for about 6 months and it works great. I even dropped it once. The battery is long lasting, the gain is nice with the headphones that need it and the bass boost on some tracks with the neutral headphones.

No complaints.


----------



## megabigeye

TiborG said:


>


How does it sound fed from the X5's line-out compared to the NX4's built-in DAC?  I'm currently using the X5 Mk.I into an E12A.  It sounds great to my ear, but it's a cumbersome stack and the UI of the X5 is abysmal.  I'd use the NX4 as a DAC with my phone.


----------



## Spareribs (Aug 25, 2019)

Fargeg said:


> How far do you have to turn the volume knob up to get the HD600 up to good listening levels? I'm interested in knowing what a max of 114 mW@300 ohms sounds like in practice.



I just tested it with a sennheiser hd600 listening to a Diana Krall/ Tony Bennett collaboration recording and the volume knob was set to around 11:30 or maybe 12 o’clock with the high gain setting.

I’m using an iPhone as my source (No headphone jack on the iPhone) I gotta admit, it sounds pretty good and I’m satisfied with the Topping and Sennheiser combination and I give it a thumbs up. Topping did a good job.

But since this is a portable unit, I’m mostly gonna use it with IEMs.


----------



## TiborG (Aug 24, 2019)

megabigeye said:


> How does it sound fed from the X5's line-out compared to the NX4's built-in DAC?  I'm currently using the X5 Mk.I into an E12A.  It sounds great to my ear, but it's a cumbersome stack and the UI of the X5 is abysmal.  I'd use the NX4 as a DAC with my phone.



If you don't like the X5 MK1 sound, the NX4 DSD produces even drier sound for my ears than the FiiO X5 when connected via Line Out. Typical SABRE DAC.The output power is roughly the same. Changing headphones is probably the only real change. It's a great pity that the NX4 doesn't have SPDIF in.
I am happy with NX4 for connecting as DAC / AMP with Android.

Finally, I found a way to reliably get audio from other players like Neutron or UAPP.
Settings / Developer Options / USB Configuration / Audio Source. *Only after Android restarts any music app* including Youtube or NewPipe.
(for my Samsung Galaxy S6, Android 8.0).  Even the android remembered the USB audio settings after restart.
There are quite a few people who say that AMP can't change the sound from the line output, but I think NX4 DSD theories aren't interested in changing the sound - according to the source


----------



## PlasticBertrand (Sep 4, 2019)

Been using the NX4DSD as a desktop dac/amp plugged into my 2010 iMac, servicing a pair Sennheiser HD599s. Had my eye open for a bigger desktop amp (which I may get still just for a bigger volume knob), but with the HD599 this combo is more than enough for me. The gain switch is useful on some music, but very useful for spoken voice/podcasts, gives some instant oomph to fainter voices. As a couple of people have pointed out in various forums, the line out seems to produce a marginally more detailed sound than the headphone out, but if you switch the gain up then I can't hear any difference. I'm guilty of wasting money on gadgets generally, but I'll get my money's worth with this one.


----------



## sinquito

PlasticBertrand said:


> Been using the NX4DSD as a desktop dac/amp plugged into my 2010 iMac, servicing a pair Sennheiser HD599s. Had my eye open for a bigger desktop amp (which I may get still just for a bigger volume knob), but with the HD599 this combo is more than enough for me. The gain switch is useful on some music, but very useful for spoken voice/podcasts, gives some instant oomph to fainter voices. As a couple of people have pointed out in various forums, the line out seems to produce a marginally more detailed sound that the headphone out, but if you switch the gain up then I can't hear any difference. I'm guilty of wasting money on gadgets generally, but I'll get my money's worth with this one.



As far as I know, the line out should bypass the amp section and thus be fixed (2 Volts generally) with no changes from the pot or gain switch. Maybe it sounds cleaner as you are hearing directly the sound of the DAC without the amp causing coloring if any.


----------



## PlasticBertrand

thanks sinquito, yes, that would make sense. It's not a huge difference but it's there if you look for it, with higher quality recordings anyway.


----------



## Ainalcar

Well, sadly i came to this thread to share my not-so-good experience about this piece of hardware.

I've posted recently about the issue I had in this thread -


Spoiler






Ainalcar said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've recently bought the NX4 and there is a VERY strange issue I've encountered.
> 
> ...






When I was trying to prove the issue to aliexpress by recording it on video the right side completely died down. Even with that I only got half of the price back (80$).
Later I took it apart and connected it to some cheap headphones to do some tinkering since there was not much more to lose. When poking with a screwdriver at the chips i found one that crackled in the right ear when poked on.
After disconnecting and turning it off i tried my best to discharge any local static buildup on this chip. After successfully doing so the right side started working again.
It did not fix my original issue with the DAC but at least the occasional hiccup can be fixed now by turning it on and off again.
I've given the included cables a go since i got my new smartphone this week and they *don't work either*.

I'm not sure how good the support is in the US but in EU I strongly suggest not to buy it from aliexpress.

Have a good day.


----------



## sinquito

Ainalcar said:


> Well, sadly i came to this thread to share my not-so-good experience about this piece of hardware.
> 
> I've posted recently about the issue I had in this thread -
> 
> ...


The included micro usb to type c is very twitchy, sometimes works and sometimes it cuts the connection with my phone, so I bought one from amazon (5 USD, 1 feet long, braided). I know that this is not ideal, but at least they ship with one. The USB type A is very much working on my desktop without problem.


----------



## fokta (Aug 29, 2019)

When your bench player is up... 
NX4DSD will do the job done


----------



## tracyca

How does the nx4 sound with the Solaris.


----------



## jasonb

I velcro'd my NX4DSD to a cheap phone case and just stick my phone in the case when I want to use the NX4DSD. I didnt want velco attached to my everyday case, so I got a cheap $8 case on Amazon and just use it for this purpose. My phone is a Pixel 3a, and I use the UAPP app.


----------



## josesol07

Hi, anyone using NX4 to drive Tin Audio P1?
sorry if this has been asked before
Jose


----------



## Luis1316

Can someone link their Sony Walkman to the DAC through WM port to micro? it seems that it doesn't work with the WMC to micro cable from Fiio (L27). I'm trying to use the DAC on my NX4 DSD using my Sony A55, but i don't know if the cable is the main issue or the whole compatibility.


----------



## Lushy Brushy (Sep 3, 2019)

Just want to post a mini review for anyone looking to purchase.

Love all the accessories it comes with, they are all very handy and the velcro dots are a very nice touch (although I ripped them after trying to stick magnets instead before finding out they mess electronics up ).

This is my first portable dac/amp, before I was using the Cayin N3 (headphone jack is messed up now) and ATH-M60x/ V-moda XS as portable. I wasn't happy with the way the m60xs sounded as portable and only really shined with my Audiogd-R2R at home, which limits me to my desk. I can honestly say that the high gain along with the bass boost makes it a dream to listen to now. For me being able to have such audio quality not being stuck to a desk is amazing. It's so easy to plug and unplug from anywhere! I even dropped it along with my phone on a tile floor once and nothing happened (NX4 landed at the bottom), I was so scared before picking it up.

One of the best audio purchases I've made, I seriously feel it takes me 70% to my audiogd-R2R at home and I enjoy the music even more since I'm able to move around, be in bed, the car, at work in my desk or wherever else! Battery on dac/amp mode lasts me a full working day from 7am till 6pm (car journeys included). 

I can use my phone as a player and stream music if I want to (which I don't, I use my music library for FLAC files) something that would be very pricey in a DAP and nowhere near as good sound quality at a similar price. I feel it gives a lot of power and thickness to the sound, specially with high gain, man handles most headphones and without losing clarity. Way better than the o2 amp I used to have, the bass boost makes it sound sort of like a tube amp, creamier and bigger.

Only complain is that the usb c to usb micro cable is very weak and connection gives in quickly, therefore I ordered a short Fiio cable with 90 degrees on both ends.


----------



## TiborG

Lushy Brushy said:


> Just want to post a mini review for anyone looking to purchase.
> 
> Love all the accessories it comes with, they are all very handy and the velcro dots are a very nice touch (although I ripped them after trying to stick magnets instead before finding out they mess electronics up ).
> 
> ...



 

Perfect USB connection, elegance, stable connection. Only the price is like Apple accessories ..


----------



## sinquito

Yes, the included type C to micro usb is very finicky, so I bought a 1 feet braided cable from Amazon (Basics) and the connection issues are gone.


----------



## Harry Manback

Does it come with an iPhone cable?

A cable that doesn’t require the CCK is like finding a unicorn.  ****ing apple and their cables.


----------



## OU97CPA

Harry Manback said:


> Does it come with an iPhone cable?
> 
> A cable that doesn’t require the CCK is like finding a unicorn.  ****ing apple and their cables.


I've used this with the NX4. Works perfectly.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lightning-...ne-iPad-iPod-Chord-Mojo-Fiio15cm/254290548314


----------



## fokta

tracyca said:


> How does the nx4 sound with the Solaris.


Hiss, Unnoticeable
sound sig, Tends to bright.
have unbalanced issued for low volume listeting...


----------



## Theri0n

What price savvy digital transport you would suggest to pair with NX4 DSD?


----------



## Spamdunk

Apart from Amazon/ Aliexpress, does anyone know where I might be able to find a stockist in Hong Kong? I've googled searched and visited a good handful of audio/hifi specialists but no joy.


----------



## Theri0n (Sep 14, 2019)

Why don't you contact Topping shop at AliExpress. There is 80% probability their main depot is in Shenzhen which is right next to Hong Kong.


----------



## Theri0n

Luis1316 said:


> it seems that it doesn't work with the WMC to micro cable from Fiio (L27). I'm trying to use the DAC on my NX4 DSD using my Sony A55,



L27 works for Sony NW-A45 to Fiio Q5 for sure. What could be the problem if no go for Topping NX4 DSD?


----------



## fokta

jasonb said:


> I velcro'd my NX4DSD to a cheap phone case and just stick my phone in the case when I want to use the NX4DSD. I didnt want velco attached to my everyday case, so I got a cheap $8 case on Amazon and just use it for this purpose. My phone is a Pixel 3a, and I use the UAPP app.


Nice Idea, Have thought of that... but to lazy to proceed... 

btw. I like the L angle Adapter C - Micro ...


----------



## CTheE

has someone tested this unit recently against a fiio q1mark2 or similar fiio products (even k3)? Wondering how big of a difference the output power does. driving iems/k550/hd660s or similar.


----------



## tomaszffffff (Sep 25, 2019)

jasonb said:


> I velcro'd my NX4DSD to a cheap phone case and just stick my phone in the case when I want to use the NX4DSD. I didnt want velco attached to my everyday case, so I got a cheap $8 case on Amazon and just use it for this purpose. My phone is a Pixel 3a, and I use the UAPP app.



Would NX4 work directly from Tidal on Pixel 3a without UAPP in between?

EDIT
And what about apps that are not available in UAPP like YouTube???


----------



## Theri0n

CTheE said:


> has someone tested this unit recently against a fiio q1mark2 or similar fiio products



There is direct comparison in Youtube by Retro Eric Reviews.


----------



## Theri0n

Luis1316 said:


> it doesn't work with the WMC to micro cable from Fiio (L27)



I doesn't work for sure. Should be similar issue to I-devices


----------



## jasonb

tomaszffffff said:


> Would NX4 work directly from Tidal on Pixel 3a without UAPP in between?
> 
> EDIT
> And what about apps that are not available in UAPP like YouTube???



It works with Google Play Music and YouTube on my 3a. It should work with every app.


----------



## Arghavan

fokta said:


> Hiss, Unnoticeable
> sound sig, Tends to bright.
> have unbalanced issued for low volume listeting...


Seems like iEMatch will solve first and last issue. How does the Solaris respond to bass switch on the NX4? Is it well implemented like xBass on iFi devices?


----------



## fokta (Sep 30, 2019)

Arghavan said:


> Seems like iEMatch will solve first and last issue. How does the Solaris respond to bass switch on the NX4? Is it well implemented like xBass on iFi devices?






The bass boost make the bass a bit bloated for me, too much puncy... with the rumble get more detail...
with the bass boost off will be just right for me...


Using ifi ebuddy, make the soundstage a bit narrow, and yes, it solved the hiss and too bright issued...
off course solving the unbalanced Volume in Low volume

BTW, with the newest Sound signature from DX221mk2 firmware, u will get better detail in bass and also upper treble... although prob will be not my cup of tea... sad...


----------



## Theri0n

I have successfully paired subject to Tempotec V1. Pair seems ideal.

BTW subject is very good driving low impedance sensitive IEMs such as Audbos P4.


----------



## charleski

Has anyone got experience of the nx4 working with the Pocophone F1? The reason I ask is that the compatibility page for UAPP lists the Pocophone as not working with “massive usb errors”.


----------



## josesol07

Lushy Brushy said:


> Just want to post a mini review for anyone looking to purchase.
> 
> Love all the accessories it comes with, they are all very handy and the velcro dots are a very nice touch (although I ripped them after trying to stick magnets instead before finding out they mess electronics up ).
> 
> ...


Hi, Have you tried the Cayin N3 as a digital transport feeding the Topping Nx4? If positive, did you find a SQ improvement over Cayin as a DAP player alone?
cheers, Jose


----------



## al2813

Just got a second hand NX4 DSD (in this forum - top seller!!). Connected it to the iPhone and it works with 2 cables - CCK + USB A to micro USB. I would love to reduce this to one cable. Can anyone point me to a cable in Amazon that works? Also the behaviour of the iphone is a bit strange. The volume coming out of the NX4 is very low until I increase it above about 90% on the iphone. Then suddenly the NX4 sort of "kicks in" and the volume becomes much higher and brighter. Any ideas? Is it cable related? I would love to replace the LG G7 that I currently use as DAP only. I'd rather carry the DAC with me and keep my music as well as the rest of my life on the iPhone


----------



## digititus

al2813 said:


> Just got a second hand NX4 DSD (in this forum - top seller!!). Connected it to the iPhone and it works with 2 cables - CCK + USB A to micro USB. I would love to reduce this to one cable. Can anyone point me to a cable in Amazon that works? Also the behaviour of the iphone is a bit strange. The volume coming out of the NX4 is very low until I increase it above about 90% on the iphone. Then suddenly the NX4 sort of "kicks in" and the volume becomes much higher and brighter. Any ideas? Is it cable related? I would love to replace the LG G7 that I currently use as DAP only. I'd rather carry the DAC with me and keep my music as well as the rest of my life on the iPhone


Keep iphone volume at 100%. Change volume on NX4 only


----------



## al2813

Excellent - now i get it. 
So all i need now is a lightning to micro USB that works. Anypne tried this one by any chance (sorry it's amazon.fr where I buy my stuff...)

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B071G2XZ1G/ref=crt_ewc_title_dp_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AECJ8L2T8MR99


----------



## digititus

al2813 said:


> Excellent - now i get it.
> So all i need now is a lightning to micro USB that works. Anypne tried this one by any chance (sorry it's amazon.fr where I buy my stuff...)
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B071G2XZ1G/ref=crt_ewc_title_dp_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AECJ8L2T8MR99


You won't know until you try. ACCK is the safest option


----------



## sabloke

Just wanted to say that Blon BL-03 and NX4 are a match made in heaven. No bass boost required. I listened to this combo for hours and hours yesterday. Ideal pair for EDM and bass heavy tunes!


----------



## raif71

Theri0n said:


> L27 works for Sony NW-A45 to Fiio Q5 for sure. What could be the problem if no go for Topping NX4 DSD?



Yes, I am using L27 cable with Q5s and that is working but not for nx4 dsd. I'm too wondering what could be the issue.


----------



## raif71 (Nov 8, 2019)

I managed to connect my Sony A45 with nx4 dsd using Sony Cradle BCR-NWH10





Of course this is not a portable solution.


----------



## megabigeye

So, I'm thinking of asking Santa for the NX4 DSD, but I want to know how people like this DAC/amp in the long run.  This thread is pretty quiet.  Anybody had and use this thing for more than a year?  If yes, what do and don't you like about it?  If no, why don't you use/own it anymore?  Or are people just quietly enjoying this thing?
Is there anything else I need to know about the NX4?  Does it come with a functioning cable for Android (USB-C)?  If not, any recommendations?  How long are people finding that the battery lasts?  I'm aware that there's channel imbalance at lower volumes, but do people think it'd work with medium impedance, high sensitivity IEMs (45Ω 115dB/mw)?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

I have been using it since July. I still use it. Pleasing aesthetics, good, clean sound, useful gain switch (and sometimes I even kick the bass switch in). Long battery life. No issues at all and no channel imbalance for me. I don't use IEMs. One complaint - quality of the cables provided. There are quite a few provided, but the one I was using 3.5mm to 3.5mm broke (the plastic came loose from the plug, so still usable, but annoying). So plan on buying a nice cable based on your setup. For me it was a 12 euro Fiio cable and done.

Having said this, I bought the Chord Mojo in September (took advantage of the big price decrease) and have been using more of that for my portable needs because it is obviously a better unit (and a lot more expensive). But I am surprised how close behind the NX4 is in sound quality.

My overall conclusion - for the price, the NX4 is a solid choice.


----------



## megabigeye (Nov 15, 2019)

@CaptainFantastic, cool, thanks for the input!  What is the size like in comparison to the Mojo?  The Mojo looks like a bit of a chunk...
Anybody else?  Any IEMs users?  Or does anybody use the USB-C to micro-USB cable?


----------



## CaptainFantastic (Nov 15, 2019)

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00R9WAYC6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is a nice cable to replace the stock one.

FiiO L17 Audiophile coudé 3,5 mm vers câble Audio stéréo 3,5 mm Argent


----------



## CaptainFantastic

megabigeye said:


> @CaptainFantastic, cool, thanks for the input!  What is the size like in comparison to the Mojo?  The Mojo looks like a bit of a chunk...
> Anybody else?  Any IEMs users?  Or does anybody use the USB-C to micro-USB cable?



See this photo from 2 min ago. The Mojo is smaller but thicker. They both feel like quality, but the Mojo even more so, it's addictive to hold it. However, if I have to take something anywhere, where anything could happen, I take the NX4. It seems like it could survive a few drops and keep going. The Mojo is more of a luxury item. Also, the NX4 plugs into anything and plays. The Mojo needs this and that in some cases (for my Samsung S9 it needs an OTG cable).


----------



## megabigeye

CaptainFantastic said:


> See this photo from 2 min ago. The Mojo is smaller but thicker. They both feel like quality, but the Mojo even more so, it's addictive to hold it. However, if I have to take something anywhere, where anything could happen, I take the NX4. It seems like it could survive a few drops and keep going. The Mojo is more of a luxury item. Also, the NX4 plugs into anything and plays. The Mojo needs this and that in some cases (for my Samsung S9 it needs an OTG cable).


Awesome to hear that the NX4 is pretty much plug and play.  It's one of the reasons that I'm interested in this DAC vs. some others.  Some require their own app?  Screw that.
Does the included USB-C cable work with your S9?  Or what is that USB cable?  I have the same sort of phone (though, I think there are US and EU versions).

Also, thanks for the pic.  I think I prefer long and thin to short and thick.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

megabigeye said:


> Awesome to hear that the NX4 is pretty much plug and play.  It's one of the reasons that I'm interested in this DAC vs. some others.  Some require their own app?  Screw that.
> Does the included USB-C cable work with your S9?  Or what is that USB cable?  I have the same sort of phone (though, I think there are US and EU versions).
> .



It works, but I preferred to use the 3.5 to 3.5mm cable. As I said, it broke and then I replaced it with the Fiio. The USB C you see in the picture is a Shanling for the MoJo. Took 25 euro and a full month to arrive from China. But it is OTG so it was needed for the MoJo. For the NX4 the stock one will work just fine.


----------



## raulromanjr

I am using the NX4 DSD with a Moto G4+ that is playing high-res music in Bit-perfect mode through UAPP from a 512gb microSD loaded in the Moto.  A FIIO Micro USB to Micro USB cable connects it the DAC.  I have played DSD256-Native content without issue and the NX4 DSD is driving my 32ohm Pioneer DJ HDJ-X10C cans to maximum enjoyable volume in the low gain setting, no bass boost, and the volume knob at around 12pm.  

I am very happy with this DAC/AMPs performance.   Sound is without any noticeable distortion/noise and the sound signature is quite neutral and this DAC delivers a detailed high resolution frequency that has me re-listening to my entire High-Res Neil Young collection.


----------



## Lushy Brushy

Does anyone know of any USB 3.0 to Micro USB cables that work with the NX4? The one provided is now highly sensitive and if I move the NX4 the slightest it will lose signal (the silicone pad is very good at keeping it still). I've tried no branded ones and the UE Boom one but they only work on the charge port and not on the DAC/ RedSD port . I want a higher quality cable that works with the DAC port, help!
I hope it's the cable and not the port


----------



## digititus

Lushy Brushy said:


> Does anyone know of any USB 3.0 to Micro USB cables that work with the NX4? The one provided is now highly sensitive and if I move the NX4 the slightest it will lose signal (the silicone pad is very good at keeping it still). I've tried no branded ones and the UE Boom one but they only work on the charge port and not on the DAC/ RedSD port . I want a higher quality cable that works with the DAC port, help!
> I hope it's the cable and not the port


Fiio CL06, Shanling L2 are good quality ones


----------



## Lushy Brushy

digititus said:


> Fiio CL06, Shanling L2 are good quality ones



I need an actual USB connection, the one that plugs to the computer (the big usb), I alreadly have the Fiio Cl06 to plug to my phone and it's really good but that's not what I'm after.


----------



## raif71

Lushy Brushy said:


> I need an actual USB connection, the one that plugs to the computer (the big usb), I alreadly have the Fiio Cl06 to plug to my phone and it's really good but that's not what I'm after.


The kind you're after, you can find in any computer store or phone accessory stores...it's the basic type-A male usb to micro usb male


----------



## rufus1949

Audioquest dragon tail...
Choice of A to micro or A to C. They even have an extension. 46audio gives 10% off everything using Welcome46.


----------



## Lushy Brushy

raif71 said:


> The kind you're after, you can find in any computer store or phone accessory stores...it's the basic type-A male usb to micro usb male



Yes but Topping says that you shouldn't use other cables because it might not work, and it doesn't! I've got cables but as soon as I try any other USB to micro it doesn't produce any sound thorough the DAC! It only likes the micro to USB it came with. That's why I'm asking if there's a specific one that people know works.


----------



## raif71

Lushy Brushy said:


> Yes but Topping says that you shouldn't use other cables because it might not work, and it doesn't! I've got cables but as soon as I try any other USB to micro it doesn't produce any sound thorough the DAC! It only likes the micro to USB it came with. That's why I'm asking if there's a specific one that people know works.


As far as I know, the usb cable that connects the computer to the dac is a standard though I could be wrong. Maybe it is the port that is the problem.  What you can do is bring the original cable to the stores and choose the one that matches well the length of the micro usb coz some are longer or shorter.


----------



## jasonb

I've had my NX4DSD for a little over a year now and it's a really good DAC and amp for the HD650. Using the UAPP app to EQ them to the Harman target is also very good sounding.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Nov 20, 2019)

Lushy Brushy said:


> Yes but Topping says that you shouldn't use other cables because it might not work, and it doesn't! I've got cables but as soon as I try any other USB to micro it doesn't produce any sound thorough the DAC! It only likes the micro to USB it came with. That's why I'm asking if there's a specific one that people know works.



I've just tested a couple of random USB A to micro B cables and they both work using a variety of programs--Jriver, TIdal desktop app and Winamp.

An intact off-the-shelf standard USB cable should work with your NX4. I don't know why Topping says that you shouldn't use other cables. As far as I know all of these cables are standardized. 

Make sure when you're connecting the cable that you've connected to the DAC output (I know obviously....), but also check your computer sound output (that it's selecting the NX4) and also check the Topping control panel that the volume is up and the Topping driver is installed properly.

Since you mention that the connection is iffy at the DAC port but not the charging port (you have to move it around a bit on the DAC port to maintain the connection) it could be some hardware issue like the NX4's DAC micro-USB port and the original Topping cable is able to get the connection at times, while the others can't get it at all.


----------



## MrNellow

I have an OnePlus 6 and Alienware 17R4. I am looking for an portable headphone amplifier to drive my headphones when I am outta home. Does NX4's dac do better job than OP6 and 17R4? Do you think NX4 is a good choice for them or should I look for a headphone amplifier rather than DAC and amplifier?


----------



## michaeljefford

Can anyone confirm if the regular Apple to Lightning USB camera adapter (without the second lightning port) will work with the NX4DSD hooked up to either an iPhone/iPad ?


----------



## tomaszffffff

michaeljefford said:


> Can anyone confirm if the regular Apple to Lightning USB camera adapter (without the second lightning port) will work with the NX4DSD hooked up to either an iPhone/iPad ?


Sure, NX4 does not require CCK with any additional power.


----------



## al2813

michaeljefford said:


> Can anyone confirm if the regular Apple to Lightning USB camera adapter (without the second lightning port) will work with the NX4DSD hooked up to either an iPhone/iPad ?



That’s exactly my setup and it works. It also sometimes use this cable which is sufficient (no USB adapter needed)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32856542392.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.793e4c4d77BvVS


----------



## MrNellow

MrNellow said:


> I have an OnePlus 6 and Alienware 17R4. I am looking for an portable headphone amplifier to drive my headphones when I am outta home. Does NX4's dac do better job than OP6 and 17R4? Do you think NX4 is a good choice for them or should I look for a headphone amplifier rather than DAC and amplifier?


Nevermind, I have ordered one.


----------



## chennaxin95

Just ordered one, does anyone know if the apple lightning to micro USB adapters work for nx4 dad?


----------



## Charente

chennaxin95 said:


> does anyone know if the apple lightning to micro USB adapters work for nx4 dad?



I'm using this one and it works fine  ... 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-Ligh...1578032458&sprefix=apple+camer,aps,153&sr=8-3
... it also has a lightening power socket for charging the iPhone.


----------



## al2813

chennaxin95 said:


> Just ordered one, does anyone know if the apple lightning to micro USB adapters work for nx4 dad?



This one works - and no need for Apple's cable

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32856542392.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5c534c4d2BAUwy


----------



## IceChant

I been using NX4 for almost 10 months, I been really enjoying using it with HD6xx, Blon B20 and HD800 (circumstances I'm limited to portable solutions only right now).


----------



## Charente (Jan 7, 2020)

IceChant said:


> I been using NX4 for almost 10 months, I been really enjoying using it with HD6xx, Blon B20 and HD800 (circumstances I'm limited to portable solutions only right now).



It is remarkable quality at its price point for a portable solution. I've had mine for about the same time, and use it on the road connected to a laptop, but also found it works well with my DAP as a transport (Xduoo X20) using one of the short connectors that come with the unit ... I find it's better than the on-board DAC/AMP of the DAP. On a more minor point, I prefer a rotary volume control rather than up/down buttons.


----------



## IceChant

Charente said:
			
		

> It is remarkable quality at its price point for a portable solution. I've had mine for about the same time, and use it on the road connected to a laptop, but also found it works well with my DAP as a transport (Xduoo X20) using one of the short connectors that come with the unit ... I find it's better than the on-board DAC/AMP of the DAP. On a more minor point, I prefer a rotary volume control rather than up/down buttons.


Why did I forget the build quality I don't know, the aluminium case feels solid with just the right weight to makes it feel good, I also like the volume control feels like it has also just the right resistance to be easy yet stay in place and make it easy to control.


----------



## Narayan23

MrNellow said:


> Nevermind, I have ordered one.



I would really like to read your impressions once you get it.


----------



## jesterpaul (Jan 7, 2020)

I just bought an NX4 DSD from Drop. Awesome clarity and lucidity without being too bright. Depth is awesome, and the soundstage while not like a concert hall on my Oppo PM3s is still okay. This is based on playing Tidal  Master on My Mac, and also compressed music files on my brother's Samsung Galaxy S9.

There is an issue, however: it seems device fussy. It makes clicks when connected to my Huawei Nove 3E (basically a P20 Lite). This is with or without external power plugged in. This has gutted me, as the Huawei Nova is my only mobile phone, with which I mostly would use it. 

I use Poweramp with FLAC files and Tidal. I tried all Poweramp settings I can think of (SW and SoX resampler, direct volume on and off. I also tried the default music player, and same issue with all of it, so it's not the music software, but a device issue.

Anyone else had any such issues?


----------



## Charente

jesterpaul said:


> Anyone else had any such issues?



No clicks with mine ... various devices connected, laptop, X20 DAP as transport and iPhone via CCK


----------



## digititus

jesterpaul said:


> I use Poweramp with FLAC files and Tidal. I tried all Poweramp settings I can think of (SW and SoX resampler, direct volume on and off. I also tried the default music player, and same issue with all of it, so it's not the music software, but a device issue.
> 
> Anyone else had any such issues?


Give UAPP a try (trial). My guess is your phone is this issue. UAPP has lots of tweaks for USB DAC which may enable things to work better.


----------



## jesterpaul

I downloaded UAPP and tested/tweaked it extensively. Nothing solved it. Even the tier 2 folks at Huawei support have given up and admitted it must be a device issue.

I will take my phone back to the shop, as it is still under warranty, but I suspect all these models will have this issue. A word to the wise audio lover. Avoid Huawei. Fancy not being able to support a USB DAC that has native Android support, and works with other brands beautifully! Give them a miss I recommend!


----------



## blackdragon87

would this be a good match with a fairly low 16Ω headphone or no? considering one to use with my Final Sonorous III and lg g 7thin q

thanks in advance


----------



## tomaszffffff

blackdragon87 said:


> would this be a good match with a fairly low 16Ω headphone or no? considering one to use with my Final Sonorous III and lg g 7thin q
> 
> thanks in advance



Considering channel imbalance on low volumes NX4 may be not the perfect choice.


----------



## blackdragon87

tomaszffffff said:


> Considering channel imbalance on low volumes NX4 may be not the perfect choice.



thx. which do you think would be a better product?  would like to spend up to 200 for a portable amp


----------



## tomaszffffff

blackdragon87 said:


> thx. which do you think would be a better product?  would like to spend up to 200 for a portable amp



If I were to choose I’d probably go for Dragonfly just because of comfort of not having to care about the battery. Cobalt seems to have a good press recently.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

blackdragon87 said:


> thx. which do you think would be a better product?  would like to spend up to 200 for a portable amp



The Chord Mojo can be found for 299 these days. A bit more, but another world from the Dragonfly.

Also, I am not affected by any channel imbalance on my NX4 with low impedance headphones (MX4, Nightowl). The volume is around 11 or noon and all good.


----------



## IceChant (Jan 10, 2020)

blackdragon87 said:


> thx. which do you think would be a better product?  would like to spend up to 200 for a portable amp


E1da 9038S if you don't mind getting 2.5mm balanced cable and don't need battery or be willing to use power bank.


----------



## blackdragon87

Thanks for the replies everyone I appreciate them


----------



## blackdragon87 (Jan 10, 2020)

Just ordered one of these in the end. was within in my price range
Havent had a portable amp in awhile, looking forward to playing with it


----------



## raulromanjr

I've had my NX4 DSD do this twice now and I'm wondering if others have had the same thing happen to them.  What's happening is that I'm losing the left signal to my headphones in the middle of a song.  The only way to get it to return to normal is to restart the NX4.  This isn't  problem with a flaky headphone jack in case you are wondering.  I'm using the NX4 with a Moto G4 running UAPP.


----------



## smoothb0re

I've been using an NX4 for a few weeks now. Mostly I've been running my HEXv2's on it, and it has been shockingly good. 

The start wasn't great - it arrived just covered in mould. Yes, mould. Apparently this batch didn't have a dessicant in the boxes, and it turns out to be rather important. The box, paperwork and some extras had to be thrown away and the cables and unit itself needed a thorough wash and desinfection. I did get me a 60€ refund, having originally paid around 150€ for it.

I wasn't expecting a whole lot, but the NX4 really works well with the HEXv2, but not so much with a HE4XX, K712 pro, LCD-2C etc. While the other headphones were a mix of shrill, thin, grain, it's the opposite with the HEX. The HEX sounds wonderful - full, detailed, and just really lush and pleasant. It's the second best I've heard the HEX sound thus far - only Gustard's H20 beats the NX4 when it comes to the HEXv2, leaving behind my other trusted amps like KHV-111, JDS O2, atom, FiiO K5 pro. It's the opposite with all other headphones I've tested - on them the NX4 is the weakest of the bunch, by far. It's weird - but I don't really mind it. I mean it was cheap and it makes my daily driver sound awesome, so why not keep it.

I haven't noticed any serious channel balance issues with my unit - I only see some with the HEX when on high gain, very low volume. I'm talking super low volume. Usually I just run it on low gain, volume at around 12 o'clock.


----------



## irwan.ayob

Hey guys just wanted to ask if there's any way to read battery level on this thing?


----------



## hpnut

smoothb0re said:


> ...not so much with a HE4XX, K712 pro...LCD-2C etc. While the other headphones were a mix of shrill, thin, grain...


Really? I use the NX4 with my K712 and I don't hear it sounding shrill and thin, sounds just fine to me. Maybe my 46 yo hearing is not what it used to be. More people using this combo?


----------



## al2813 (Feb 16, 2020)

Today I tried connecting the NX4 to my living setup. I have there a NAD C388 Hybrid Amp and a pair of Focal Chorus 836V speakers. Streaming via Qobuz/Deezer Hifi on iPhone, connected to the NX and than connected to RCA line on the C388 the sound is great. I no longer have my Node 2 (I recently replaced it with a Powernode 2i running my bedroom setup), but I am convinced the NX4 sounds better than the Node used to sound on this setup. Astonishing value this little beast. I think it also sounds better than the DAC on the C388 although here as well I cannot A/B compare as I have no adequate source.


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi all - came across this when on YT - Topping NX4S being compared to the iFi hip-dac - thought it might be useful.
Comparison vid.


----------



## nadtom

Dear All, 
I plan to buy a Topping NX4 dac/amp. I would like to us it between my Ipad and AR-H1 headphone. I listen Tidal (Hifi) on my Ipad. 
Question: with the NX4 will be definitely better the sound (If I us the NX4 dac as well)? So worth it to buy?
Thank you!


----------



## Ynot1

Finding the old version of NX4 is going to be hard. The newer DSD version requires the camera kit. The Fiio Q1 MKII has IOS support but you need to use balance to get the better performance. The NX4 DSD battery performance is much better not using the DAC.


----------



## InnovatedMind

New NX4 DSD owner here!

I'm hoping when my Fearless S8F's come in, they work very well together!


----------



## al2813

Ynot1 said:


> Finding the old version of NX4 is going to be hard. The newer DSD version requires the camera kit. The Fiio Q1 MKII has IOS support but you need to use balance to get the better performance. The NX4 DSD battery performance is much better not using the DAC.



I have a NX4 DSD and it works perfectly with my iPhone with this cable: 

"Meenova Lightning-to-MicroUSB USB DAC OTG Cable for iPhone/iPad/iPod Chord Mojo Hugo"


----------



## nadtom

al2813 said:


> Meenova Lightning-to-MicroUSB USB DAC OTG Cable


I have been waiting for a same cable....I have ordered it from China 1,5 months ago...and haven’t arrived yet. 
I have got the NX4DSD very quickly but can not use it with out cable...😔


----------



## sinquito

nadtom said:


> Dear All,
> I plan to buy a Topping NX4 dac/amp. I would like to us it between my Ipad and AR-H1 headphone. I listen Tidal (Hifi) on my Ipad.
> Question: with the NX4 will be definitely better the sound (If I us the NX4 dac as well)? So worth it to buy?
> Thank you!



I try to use the NX4 DSD with the lightning to micro USB cable that came with a Fiio Q5s. The NX4 didn't work, but the fiio did. As far as I know the NX4 is not iOS certificated, but some users here made it work with the camera kit or another cable. 




I would suggest a certified amp/dac unless you are ok with using extra cables o finding the required one. BTW the fiio Q5s work just fine.


----------



## megamoz

Hello,

Do you think there would be any update soon in follow-up to NX4 DSD?

And, also anyone who paired NX4 with FiiO M11, can you tell if the NX4 makes the output any different?

Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## sabloke

No need to pair with M11 as sound quality is not better IMHO. Worth doing only if you have some power hungry cans, but again, M11 is pretty potent in its own right. I got the NX4 only because both headphone outputs of my DP-X1 are shot and it was more cost effective to pair it with NX4 than repair the DAP.


----------



## megamoz

sabloke said:


> No need to pair with M11 as sound quality is not better IMHO. Worth doing only if you have some power hungry cans, but again, M11 is pretty potent in its own right. I got the NX4 only because both headphone outputs of my DP-X1 are shot and it was more cost effective to pair it with NX4 than repair the DAP.



I use IEMs like Tin T2, Moondrop Starfield and KZ SZ10 Pro.


----------



## sabloke

megamoz said:


> I use IEMs like Tin T2, Moondrop Starfield and KZ SZ10 Pro.



Can't see the point for NX4 then.


----------



## mindhead1

Lushy Brushy said:


> I need an actual USB connection, the one that plugs to the computer (the big usb), I alreadly have the Fiio Cl06 to plug to my phone and it's really good but that's not what I'm after.


I have a nice CableCreations cable I picked up off of Amazon. It works great with my NX4. About 1m long with a cloth coating. I use it with my computer and Android phone


----------



## mindhead1

megamoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you think there would be any update soon in follow-up to NX4 DSD?
> 
> ...


I have the non DSD NX4 and would be very much interested in an upgraded version that included Bluetooth and native iOS support. Until the I’m sticking with my OG NX4.


----------



## megamoz

mindhead1 said:


> I have the non DSD NX4 and would be very much interested in an upgraded version that included Bluetooth and native iOS support. Until the I’m sticking with my OG NX4.



I wrote to Topping the other day and asked about if they would soon be releasing an updated model of NX4 DSD, and they replied it wasn’t in their plans.


----------



## IEManiac

Jimster480 said:


> But it has its own DAC/Amp doesn't it?
> Also I found out that the NX4 has a 0.4 output impedance.


Your finding matches that of ASR performance tests.


----------



## IEManiac

Ted Presley said:


> I have a Topping NX5 with same chassis, and order a handmade leather case from a local guy. It helps with handling a lot.


That looks awesome, man...


----------



## mindhead1

megamoz said:


> I wrote to Topping the other day and asked about if they would soon be releasing an updated model of NX4 DSD, and they replied it wasn’t in their plans.


They seemed focused on moving up the food chain with there most recent releases. If they could just package the DX3 Pro like the NX4 I’d be good to go.


----------



## IEManiac (May 1, 2020)

sine_wave said:


> This seems like a great alternative to the more expensive Oppo HA-2SE


Tests at ASR found the NX4 to  perform better, though the differences may be inaudible.

I own the HA-2, and find the differences in measured specs with the NX4 inaudible. They are both beyond the threshold of human perception.


----------



## IEManiac (May 1, 2020)

Theri0n said:


> What price savvy digital transport you would suggest to pair with NX4 DSD?


Any Android 9, 10 smartphone.


----------



## IEManiac

I


CaptainFantastic said:


> I have been using it since July. I still use it. Pleasing aesthetics, good, clean sound, useful gain switch (and sometimes I even kick the bass switch in). Long battery life. No issues at all and no channel imbalance for me. I don't use IEMs. One complaint - quality of the cables provided. There are quite a few provided, but the one I was using 3.5mm to 3.5mm broke (the plastic came loose from the plug, so still usable, but annoying). So plan on buying a nice cable based on your setup. For me it was a 12 euro Fiio cable and done.
> 
> Having said this, I bought the Chord Mojo in September (took advantage of the big price decrease) and have been using more of that for my portable needs because it is obviously a better unit (and a lot more expensive). But I am surprised how close behind the NX4 is in sound quality.
> 
> My overall conclusion - for the price, the NX4 is a solid choice.


I am not convinced the Chord Mojo is better. It's measured performance is just ok, certainly no better than the NX4. Maybe you think it is better because it is more expensive and hyped?


----------



## IEManiac

N


jesterpaul said:


> I just bought an NX4 DSD from Drop. Awesome clarity and lucidity without being too bright. Depth is awesome, and the soundstage while not like a concert hall on my Oppo PM3s is still okay. This is based on playing Tidal  Master on My Mac, and also compressed music files on my brother's Samsung Galaxy S9.
> 
> There is an issue, however: it seems device fussy. It makes clicks when connected to my Huawei Nove 3E (basically a P20 Lite). This is with or without external power plugged in. This has gutted me, as the Huawei Nova is my only mobile phone, with which I mostly would use it.
> 
> ...


No clicks, no issues with my Huawei Mate 20X and UAPP. Smooth sailing since day 1.


----------



## IEManiac

jesterpaul said:


> I downloaded UAPP and tested/tweaked it extensively. Nothing solved it. Even the tier 2 folks at Huawei support have given up and admitted it must be a device issue.
> 
> I will take my phone back to the shop, as it is still under warranty, but I suspect all these models will have this issue. A word to the wise audio lover. Avoid Huawei. Fancy not being able to support a USB DAC that has native Android support, and works with other brands beautifully! Give them a miss I recommend!


No problems with my Huawei phone.


----------



## IEManiac

tomaszffffff said:


> If I were to choose I’d probably go for Dragonfly just because of comfort of not having to care about the battery. Cobalt seems to have a good press recently.


There are certainly better and cheaper options than any Dragonfly these days.


----------



## jasonb

IEManiac said:


> There are certainly better and cheaper options than any Dragonfly these days.



True that


----------



## mindhead1

IEManiac said:


> Any Android 9, 10 smartphone.


I use a Nokia 6.1 as my Android DAP. It works great for Bluetooth or to feed a DAC.


----------



## IEManiac

jasonb said:


> True that


Dragonfly was once the one eyed King among the blind. Today we can all see.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

IEManiac said:


> I
> 
> I am not convinced the Chord Mojo is better. It's measured performance is just ok, certainly no better than the NX4. Maybe you think it is better because it is more expensive and hyped?



No, as I stated in the post, it's because I own both and the Mojo has better sound quality (obviously to my ears).


----------



## IEManiac (May 2, 2020)

mind
[QUOTE="CaptainFantastic said:


> No, as I stated in the post, it's because I own both and the Mojo has better sound quality (obviously to my ears).


Yeah, it's just that the difference in performance is likely below the threshold of human perception, that's all. Fantastic ears, Captain Fantastic!


----------



## sabloke

I also own both the Mojo and the NX4 DSD and the Mojo sounds better. Anyway, for the money, NX4 is a smashing device.


----------



## Cole48

way too much static for me. I guess there was something wrong with my setup. Dosent matter I already bought a Q5s.


----------



## MightBeAlon

IEManiac said:


> I am not convinced the Chord Mojo is better. It's measured performance is just ok, certainly no better than the NX4. Maybe you think it is better because it is more expensive and hyped?



I wouldn't be surprised if this was the case. I had the NX4 DSD for a while and it was quite a nice sounding unit, but I much prefer the physical tactility of the Mojo. I didn't really do much testing when I had both to hand, though, which I regret.

Personally I think part of it is the whole being designed/made in England shtick Chord have going on - most people kinda look at British engineering and go "oh wow that must be good", in my experience


----------



## mindhead1

nlovell said:


> Personally I think part of it is the whole being designed/made in England shtick Chord have going on - most people kinda look at British engineering and go "oh wow that must be good", in my experience


They must not be familiar with the history of Jaguar and Land Rover.


----------



## FlowLikeWater

mindhead1 said:


> They must not be familiar with the history of Jaguar and Land Rover.



mclaren too  need fire truck at all times for that car lol


----------



## sabloke

Static? NX4 was pitch black with Noble K10U and that's a pretty sensitive kit.


----------



## fokta

sabloke said:


> Static? NX4 was pitch black with Noble K10U and that's a pretty sensitive kit.


He mentioned that was based on his pairing... 

For me, using Solaris OG, also almost Unnoticeable Hiss, but unbalanced volume (Volume below 9 o'clock) present...


----------



## mindhead1

megabigeye said:


> @sinquito, is the plastic wrapper in the battery able to be removed? If so, maybe there's a product number on the battery. It looks like it's just clipped in with those black and red wires, which leads me to believe that it's relatively easy to replace if you know the model.
> 
> Also, to the thread at large: how long have people been using their NX4 DSDs? I'm kinda interested in getting one, but one of the recurring complaints on Amazon is that they seem to crap out after a few months. Anybody had this problem it can anybody allay my fears about this?


A little late on the reply, but I have an NX4 non DSD version that’s been serving me well for almost 3 years. It gets used most when I travel for work and on the weekends in the summer when I’m listening on the porch.


----------



## megabigeye

mindhead1 said:


> A little late on the reply, but I have an NX4 non DSD version that’s been serving me well for almost 3 years. It gets used most when I travel for work and on the weekends in the summer when I’m listening on the porch.


Haha. Yeah, a little late! But thanks for the reply. I (eventually) decided I didn't want anything that has to be physically connected to my phone, so I went with the FiiO BTR5. Glad to know your NX4 has lasted so long. I have seen numerous people complaining about the longevity of the DSD version, though.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

megabigeye said:


> Haha. Yeah, a little late! But thanks for the reply. I (eventually) decided I didn't want anything that has to be physically connected to my phone, so I went with the FiiO BTR5. Glad to know your NX4 has lasted so long. I have seen numerous people complaining about the longevity of the DSD version, though.



Just for the record, I have the DSD-marked version and it has been working great for 1 year +.


----------



## nadtom (Jun 7, 2020)

I use my NX4 with my IPad, but works with my Iphone as well. The sound is definitely better with NX4.


----------



## fokta

NX4DSD user for almost 2 years... 
no issued with iOS (must buy certain cable), or Android...
DSD512 works like a charm.. 

Well for the price, is definitely worthy... 
but sound signature will be different story, you need to try it first...  IMO


----------



## fokta (Jun 13, 2020)

pair with Old ipad 2 Mini, love to enjoy the Audio with Visual now...

Edit : using MEENOVA cable from IPad to NX4DSD...


----------



## warrior05

Bit of an old thread but seems the best place to post this story/question.

I have an old iMod - 5th gen - that continues to work very well hooked up with an equally as old Headstage amp. I had the idea to see what I could come up with using current kit. After some perusing, I decided on getting a semi-cheap smartphone to use as a digital transport that feeds - you guessed it - an NX4 DSD. Yes - as you also guessed - I'm using UAPP on the smartphone. So everything worked out great and really love what I'm hearing. The one thing I can't seem to lick is the battery drain. After all of my searching it would seem that this is an Android issue (my phone is on 9, btw). When it is plugged into the NX4, even with the dac/amp off, it is sending power it's way. After killing every service I could and uninstalling/disabling every app I could, I've got it down to 1% an hour but it is bugging me that I know while sitting idle, the smartphone is draining its battery at an accelerated rate. Wondering if anyone has found a silver bullet to fix this or am I at the behest of Google to possibly, one-day, as pigs fly past my window, fix this.

I'm even willing to root the phone - it's a Motorola Moto G (6th gen) - and install a custom version of Android if that's what it takes. The ONLY thing I got it for was this portable music listening set up.

Anyone?


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Aug 24, 2020)

warrior05 said:


> Bit of an old thread but seems the best place to post this story/question.
> 
> I have an old iMod - 5th gen - that continues to work very well hooked up with an equally as old Headstage amp. I had the idea to see what I could come up with using current kit. After some perusing, I decided on getting a semi-cheap smartphone to use as a digital transport that feeds - you guessed it - an NX4 DSD. Yes - as you also guessed - I'm using UAPP on the smartphone. So everything worked out great and really love what I'm hearing. The one thing I can't seem to lick is the battery drain. After all of my searching it would seem that this is an Android issue (my phone is on 9, btw). When it is plugged into the NX4, even with the dac/amp off, it is sending power it's way. After killing every service I could and uninstalling/disabling every app I could, I've got it down to 1% an hour but it is bugging me that I know while sitting idle, the smartphone is draining its battery at an accelerated rate. Wondering if anyone has found a silver bullet to fix this or am I at the behest of Google to possibly, one-day, as pigs fly past my window, fix this.
> 
> ...



You may be way past this point but I'll post it anyway...

First thing that comes to mind is the type of micro-USB to micro-USB cable you're using. Is it one that's like an OTG cable like this?

https://www.amazon.ca/FiiO-ML06-Micro-USB-Cable/dp/B07FBZ963D#customerReviews

These won't charge a device like a regular USB cable. I've got one of these and it doesn't try to charge any connected DAC or DAC/Amp when using my FiiO X5III DAP.

I think if you use a regular micro to micro, even with the NX4 turned off your smartphone will try to charge it.


----------



## warrior05

Yup. I ordered that same FiiO cable though mine is C to Micro. That was part of my decision to go with the NX4 is it has separate charging and data ports. I figured that combined with the FiiO cable which even states that the phone says it is charging it isn't. It may not be able to physically charge the NX4 due to the internal wiring of the cable but the phone is in a charging state which is draining the battery.

I'm wondering if there is something about USB C. I'm willing to replace the smartphone with a USB micro rather than C is that's the answer. Hmm


----------



## warrior05

I'm wondering if I should get something like a FiiO M6 paired with my NX4. I see people tend to use either Musicolet or Pulsar. Can I use UAPP? I'm not willing to fork over north of $150 for the DAP portion which is why the M6 looks pretty tempting. As long as it can do everything that my current setup does without the battery drain when the NX4 is off/not being used. The M6 is even a USB C so I can use the same cable.


----------



## Fabdube (Sep 19, 2020)

With the hd6xx you think the nx4 will be an improvement over the sonata hd pro dac that sends 2v ? (95% use is apple music)


----------



## raif71 (Sep 22, 2020)

Fabdube said:


> With the hd6xx you think the nx4 will be an improvement over the sonata hd pro dac that sends 2v ? (95% use is apple music)


Not sure about sonata hd pro but I enjoy listening my hd600 with the combo of fiio m6 and nx4. The nx4 has plenty of power. Drives my hd600 quite comfortably


----------



## Shroune

I had this device for a couple years and absolutely loved it. Good product for the price!


----------



## sebek

I need a portable device with normal 3.5mm output - I'm sick of spending money on balanced cables - powerful enough for over ear headphones too. The Mojo costs a lot and is quite ugly to look at, can Topping NX4 DSD be a good alternative?

I read that it had channel imbalance issues, does this always happen or has the problem been fixed?

I have a FiiO BTR5 that I use in USB DAC and balanced output mode, can anyone make a comparison between the two?


----------



## boodi (Jan 11, 2021)

I have both BTR5 , and Mojo - 2 x 3.5mm out - ,
No doubts that mojo while ugly for some *not for me , sounds better in nearly all departments ( cit. "power" and volume levels for any headphones is just one of those departments )

Given you are tired of balanced operations for some reasons> if your quest is for better sound quality _while portable_ , I doubt you will end your journey on the Topping .
Just a guess .


----------



## mably

Hello. I am sorry if this question has been asked before. Can any of you guys confirm that using input USB DAC and using the Headphone-out works as a AMP & DAC? and Line-out for DAC only? Thanks in advance.


----------



## arbiter76

got the nx4 monday.  finally got some serious listening in the last 2 days.  

don't have much to say except it's awesome.  I just got the qudelix 5k recently and it has grown on me, but the ESS in my LGV20 and NX4 are much smoother.  the NX4 pulls out the most detail.  plenty of power.  was quite surprised at how well iems, my COPs and 770/250o all play quite well.  

now I'm off to find some new headphones and/or iems for my new toy.  I had high expectations for the NX4 and they were surpassed.  wish it was usb type c though.  about my only serious gripe.  with the knob was actually a little longer now that note 9 gets portable duty, rather than the worn out type c LGV20.


----------



## OspreyAndy

arbiter76 said:


> got the nx4 monday.  finally got some serious listening in the last 2 days.
> 
> don't have much to say except it's awesome.  I just got the qudelix 5k recently and it has grown on me, but the ESS in my LGV20 and NX4 are much smoother.  the NX4 pulls out the most detail.  plenty of power.  was quite surprised at how well iems, my COPs and 770/250o all play quite well.
> 
> now I'm off to find some new headphones and/or iems for my new toy.  I had high expectations for the NX4 and they were surpassed.  wish it was usb type c though.  about my only serious gripe.  with the knob was actually a little longer now that note 9 gets portable duty, rather than the worn out type c LGV20.


And I am not surprised you find it that way. I assume you got the NX4DSD version yes? which comes with ES9038Q2 DAC inside. I don't have NX4DSD myself YET, but I already have experience with ES9038Q2 DAC from my Cayin DAP, it's just blisteringly blissful clean sounding. And I am keen to get the NX4DSD to team up with my Android phone


----------



## arbiter76

OspreyAndy said:


> And I am not surprised you find it that way. I assume you got the NX4DSD version yes? which comes with ES9038Q2 DAC inside. I don't have NX4DSD myself YET, but I already have experience with ES9038Q2 DAC from my Cayin DAP, it's just blisteringly blissful clean sounding. And I am keen to get the NX4DSD to team up with my Android phone



yes.  dsd version.  I thought I was going to retire my V20 or sell it.  I just hooked it up line out to line in to use as headphone amp and see if there would be a noticeable degradation.  nope.  clean.  high gain the hiss is worse with iems though but almost expected.

I also leave the bass boost on.  gives my kz zsx the bass boost they always needed.  the bass boost is addicting and realized after a few hours that I should just leave it on and click it off when I feel the bass gets too heavy for whatever I am using.


----------



## arbiter76

damn.  excellent headphone amp too.  best $159.99 I've spent ever.  I had to redo my DIY velcro to accomodate my V20 and my note 9.


----------



## arbiter76

my preciousssssssss.     on the hunt for some closed cans and IEMs to pair with this.  anybody have fostex t60rp's can comment on if the bass is lacking or not?  $300 is kind of outta my price range but I don't know if it's the african mahogany or wanting to try something non beyerdynamic.  sennheiser has too many open backs and I believe the t60's are semi open.


----------



## OspreyAndy

arbiter76 said:


> my preciousssssssss.     on the hunt for some closed cans and IEMs to pair with this.  anybody have fostex t60rp's can comment on if the bass is lacking or not?  $300 is kind of outta my price range but I don't know if it's the african mahogany or wanting to try something non beyerdynamic.  sennheiser has too many open backs and I believe the t60's are semi open.


For very reasonable price, I recommend this closed back Monolith m565c Planar Magnetic. On a condition that you dont mind a solidly built 440gm headphone on your head and also your ear lobes are not gigantic in size. They really sing with Topping's transparent timbre (NX1s, D10s & M50s).


----------



## arbiter76

OspreyAndy said:


> For very reasonable price, I recommend this closed back Monolith m565c Planar Magnetic. On a condition that you dont mind a solidly built 440gm headphone on your head and also your ear lobes are not gigantic in size. They really sing with Topping's transparent timbre (NX1s, D10s & M50s).


what say you about the connectors?  lots of negativ reviews saying loose/staticy/defective and as you mentioned the heft.  lots saying they sound damn good though.


----------



## OspreyAndy

arbiter76 said:


> what say you about the connectors?  lots of negativ reviews saying loose/staticy/defective and as you mentioned the heft.  lots saying they sound damn good though.


No issues on my connectors and I have used my m565C quite a lot. And those people saying it's damned good, they are not lying. Totally underrated headphone


----------



## arbiter76

I just bought a LG G8X dual screen.  I like it so much I just bought another one.  need to sell some old phones now and minimize everything and I will have minimal micro usb devices that I use often.  if I give away or sell my unwanted I will have 3 or 4 devices that are modern and ain't going anywhere.  

the ESS 422H just went on sale at drop.  tempted for $125 but too many QC problems and even though probably nicest looking attainable wood cups for my budget, only 32 ohms.  32 ohms isn't a big issue but honestly looking at something triple digit resistance.  I want to get another IEM but still undecided.  Much easier for me to spend money on cans rather than IEMs as IEMs are fragile, and for some easy to lose.

my other first world problems?  waiting for the other G8X to get here so I can unlock bootloader and root each one.  also, deciding whether I should settle for a topping NX1 for hahas right now or just go straight to a second NX4.  the G8X has clean line out output so I've been using the amp and DAC depending on my charging needs since using the DAC brings battery life down and it gets warm.  having 2 NX4s I can use the DAC more often.  the 9038 has lots more detail retrieval but the 9218 is no slouch but still lacks in power department.  and last but not least is all the auxiliary money being spent unexpectedly.  liquid screen protection.  probably 2 or 3 cables.  might have to buy more velcro.  haven't figured out my portable setup yet.  and I can hold off on buying some new cans/IEMs but the itch is there now.  the nerd in me couldn't pass on getting the nerd dual screen accessory for a total of $440.  I really wanted the V60 but no unlocked, EU unlocked is way out of my budget and the rest are carrier branded.  as of now, no bl unlock or root for V60 and finding out bl unlock and root on G8X was enough to push me to buy one.  now I just spent another $440+ ~$50 for accessories.  probably going to sell the V20 with 2 fresh OEM batteries still to try and recoup the cost of at least one.  sigh.  wannabe audiophile and certified nerd is expensive.


----------



## kapqa

can someone confirm here hplease this DAC functioning with Sony Walkman Series NW-Axx or similar?
Thanks.


----------



## raif71

kapqa said:


> can someone confirm here hplease this DAC functioning with Sony Walkman Series NW-Axx or similar?
> Thanks.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-nx4.854311/post-15295242 , please see this link


----------



## raif71

kapqa said:


> can someone confirm here hplease this DAC functioning with Sony Walkman Series NW-Axx or similar?
> Thanks.


This is my 2nd try to answer the question. Yes, I have just found that my NW-A55 is working with Topping nx4 dsd using L27 cable and micro-usb otg cable with power as shown in the 2 pictures below:






You have to fill in the necessary cables/adapters to connect the red line as shown above.

Here's the final setup below:





It's a pity that connecting directly the Fiio L27 cable to Topping nx4 dsd didn't work. However the above setup works as can be seen that the "volume" of Sony A55 disappears meaning it is accepting the nx4 dac for volume control. My guess that direct connection of Fiio L27 cable to the dac does not work is because the sony is not detecting power from the dac which is why the hub works especially when the power jack is connected to usb power as shown. 

I don't see why other wmport based sony players will not work with nx4 dsd with these connections. Good luck to you if you are going to try to connect sony wmport based players to the dac.


----------



## arbiter76

nx4 on amazon for $143 USD.


----------



## Ansch

Recently had a few occurrences when the NX4 would drop sound on one channel, twice on the left and once on the right channel for me. Turning it off and then back on resets it.  Has that happened to anyone else before?


----------



## arbiter76

the only time i've had dropout issues is 3.5 not pushed in all the way or lint/dirt.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Jul 10, 2021)

Recently purchased a new unlocked Samsung Galaxy A11 smartphone (for smartphone purposes, not as a DAP) and have to report on great synergy with the NX4DSD. Like I said, the phone wasn't purchased as a DAP replacement, but it sort of has become that, as my X5III, though great sounding, is so slow and laggy in comparison that it's like operating an old PC/XT computer vs. a modern muti-core with tons of RAM. And the A11 is not even considered a powerful smartphone!

Yesterday, as a test, I loaded about 3Gb of DSD (including one DSD 512), local MQA 176's and 24/192 PCM files onto the SD card just to see what the phone itself would do with nothing attached.

UAPP was the player and had settings to Native DSD in DSD settings.

On the phone itself with no DAC attached it played everything and it sounded great. Headphones were Senn PX100's V1. The player simply down-sampled the DSD to PCM. As far as I can tell from UAPP, this A11 smartphone has a hi-res chip, can play everything up to 24/192 and is able to utilize UAPP's MQA plug-in for a first software unfold of Tidal Masters or local MQA tracks.

With the NX4 attached--and I have to say, a very painless operation using the Topping-provided USB C to Micro-B cable--UAPP recognized the DAC and I was now able to play everything as before but now with full decoding of all of the DSD--128, 256 and 512 files on there.

I don't mean to sound like an ad for the NX4DSD, but if you're looking for a smartphone DAC to use with UAPP, this one really shines. With the crushing power advantage of a modern smartphone vs. an older streaming DAP like the X5III, the whole experience goes from waiting and waiting to plug it in and get going, with great sound to boot.


----------



## arbiter76

NX4DSD 4 PRESIDENT.


----------



## SR1se

This is good value for money. 
The downside is only micro b type input.


----------



## Rufus07760

I agree with SR1. I have 2 ha2 se,mojo and a few others. Best bang for buck. A bit brighter than mojo with something like noble khan or katana but plays well with my 64 audio A12.


----------



## runssical

sinquito said:


> The bass boost is very nice, when no bass is playing you could not notice any change in the other frequencies, once any instrument with bass plays you can hear the difference. For light bass headphones/earphones like my HD600 or Ety ER4SR this is a really nice feature. I opened the NX4 out of curiosity and the board is really nice constructed, the layout is very clean and the components seems of high quality, no serial or part numbers scratched/hidden/erased like other chi-fi electronics. I used to work in a Harman Manufacturing plant (automotive division) and the PCBA in the NX4 is not far behind the Radio/Amplifier boards that we made for Ford/Toyota/Subaru/Harley Davidson and even Audi. I was very pleased to see that the ground contacts on the chassis are specially marked without any anodised on my black unit, unlike the Xduoo XD-05, which is notorious for the ground connection issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has anyone found a suitable replacement battery pack for the NX4? I'm also curious what connector type is shown in @sinquito's photo. It looks like a standard 2 pin JST connector. But they come in various sizes as the following image illustrates:


----------

